# ,  / > Elecraft >  "ELECRAFT K3 Transceiver"

## WT2J

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6673#63612

AB7R:There is certainly allot to like about the K3. I've had my share of big rigs such as the Omni VI+, Orion, FT-1000D, MP, IC-775DSP, 756 Pro II and III, TS-870, Flex SDR-1000 and others. For the type of operating I enjoy, mostly DXing, contesting, CW, and digital modes, the K3 really fills the bill for me above any of the other rigs. The reasons for this are many...but I will try to hit on the main ones for me:..........

----------


## Toly

as the Omni VI+, Orion, FT-1000D, MP, IC-775DSP, 756 Pro II and III, TS-870, Flex SDR-1000 and others.

----------


## RX4HX

> as the Omni VI+, Orion, FT-1000D, MP, IC-775DSP, 756 Pro II and III, TS-870, Flex SDR-1000 and others.


  :Laughing:  -    !  ,      ,       K3  . 

For the type of operating I enjoy, mostly DXing, contesting, CW, and digital modes, the K3 really fills the bill for me above any of the other rigs. 

  :          K3  :Smile:          ,    .

----------


## R9LZ

> .


  -  K2PAL.   .    3 /.

----------

QRZ.ru     ,    ,  ,   !    !  :Crazy:

----------


## ew4dx

> QRZ.ru     ,    ,  ,   !    !


   .   RA9LZ ,    3   ,       .  .  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*TO UN7CI*
 :Very Happy:  
     K3          IC, TS  FT ---   ! 
 :Very Happy:  ,    IF Gain ,      IC, TS  FT   .        Elecraft        ""    8-9         .

----------


## LZ1VB

> "  " :
> 
> K3/100-F  100W Transceiver, Assembled 1,989.00
>   - 
> KAT3-F Internal ATU with 2nd Ant. Jack 289.00
> TCXO   
> KTCXO3-1  TCXO +/- 1ppm (f/w corr. to 0.5ppm) 99.00 
>    ?
>    ,    
> ...


  RX(+539.00),    3   ,    .    ,       ,  .            250  400             , .. 150  .      2,7 ,    2,8 ?  6  -     .       CW,     . 2,7          .

----------


## RW3PS

> RW3PS
> 
>   $2977   "".
> 
> 
> ,    ,     "".
>   ,  ?


  ,       .
     $3000,   ~ $790,       .      .    ,     .     . 8) 

,           .     ,    .
    :
*   15-13/25430  09.07.07 
*
"...   (/  05.07.2007  06-14/923)        ,  ,                       ,      ,      ,        ..."

,          ,                .  ,   ... Russia...

----------


## WT2J

.

:
 2.      .   b .  b  .DSP    b      b          b .  , b    .     b   y.

3
 RTTY        .   b b ,   RTTY QSO. 3  b  b    b FSK    .     ,       ,     b, b  .         3   ,       ,     . b ,    ,    ..  ,   b,  b            .  SSB       PR40 M    .    b   b          . y /      . y    , k   b  -  .


4
  3  SDR -    o   3.       ab     b.  x  a -           b  ,   .           ,      b,  VFO ,    .          ,   b    10  .  - ,     b  10  .  e  .
  b     ,      ,   ,  b   b  .   ,        ,   ,       , e   b  (   ).    b -,      .     .   .   ,      b  ,   b ? .  b. ...    -  b . Wayne   -  ,       .   b     . ,       ,   b         .
...  3 -  ?   ,       ,   ,     . b,          :-)  .               ,     .  ,        .   b      ,   b   :-),        b  b, b  . :-)   .      b    .       3        SO2R  QRP.         .       b -   b   . .  b   e      .:-)      100  3, ,  .  .     b      , b  b b :-).
   ,  .
 ,Alex K2PAL
73

----------


## WT2J

> ,   ?       ""       .
>  .   ,      .


  , ""  .     .  :  : 
  .
Alex

----------


## UA9KW

.  K2PAL!

----------


## R9LZ

..  :Smile:  
     7  FT-2K.

----------


## UN7GM

> ..


  ?   ,
 -       ()

        ,    -   ,    AF DSP,            .          Yaesu       AF DSP.       :-).   ,    ,        :-)

----------


## RK4FB

*TO UR5LAM*
,   ?      ...
   3     8215 .       -   ,      ...            :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7CI

> .
> 
> :


     ,                .
    3 -         .

,   .
    ,  ,    . 
RA9LZ

----------


## UN7GM

,      :-).  ,          ,  ,   ,    ,    ,     .       ,         .     -   .     ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> To RK4FB
> ˸,   .
>       :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RK4FB
> ...


,  !   :Very Happy:      3 - ,      ,    -    .       ,       .   K3         2000$ ...  , !     ,           :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

:
-       ? (RX+  RX-)

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    , .


         :



> ,      Smile.  ,          ,  ,   ,    ,    ,     .       ,         .     -   .     ,    .


  :Smile:

----------


## serge7

!
,      ""      3.

----------


## DJ4MB

> .    " "   ,   ,   .


?
     .
   (     )
   .
 -

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ...   ,      ,  ,


      ?   :Embarassed: 
        , ,    .
** .
UP convertion          . 
,          ...
,       .

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> -    () 781   ?
>   3      ?


,   781-,   10   ,  3   .

----------


## RW3FY

> , ,    25   ,     ,      ,  ,         ,             2-3-4     ?


 ""  "" --- .      ,  -    ,      (   ).          ( ).      "-"  "-",      .

       / .

      "" ?    .   ,     ,        - "  "  (-       :Smile:  ) ---        (     ),         /.    ?     (  )    ,       ,           .            (              "  " ,  ),              ---                 ,       (  )         .         ---         .             "hi-end".  ""    , ..           -,       ---        .

     , - () ---     "ham bands only". ..    /,   " ".           .   ,    ,     ,          ---           - ,        .       "",     "   "-76"           ?".     . 5-   8...9   ,  8-  40...80.   "-"          ,   "-".      10...40      ,    60...100 ---  .  ..  ...        "  " , ,  ---  ,    -,         .

    ,      "-",         .         ,  -           .      ---  ,   hi-end,   ,   ,  .

 (   ) ---       :
    ( , ,  ),   1983 ,       ?  ,      .

73!

----------


## RW3FY

> , ,     .
> ,  !
>       ,        - "  ",   .
>       ,    ...


, ,       .    .     ,    ,     .    -     . ,       ,  . ,          --- .  ,  , , ,     ---           :Smile:  .        ---        ,    :Very Happy:  . , ,   .     , ,    -3.     ---   -7800 .  ,     .                 --- , , SDR  :Smile:  . ,   ,    - .

73!

----------


## ut1wpr

> $2977   "".


,    " ".     ?   ?    .            "  "    .     -   .       .        /.  -   .

----------


## Gene

> Gene
> 
>    ""  ?
> 
> 
>    , , ,  --- -  , - ,             .       ,     /,      DX   ---     . 
> 
>    --- ,       ,  /     .. --- .. ,  ,  ,      - ---              . , , ,   " "   ,    ..,    ,    ,    ,  ,   ,   ,  .
> 
> ...



     -          10-   -    - IC-756, a   .
  ,  ,  DX-ing,    ,  HiFi             . 
   K3 -      ,  ,   . ..       .     ?

----------


## RW3FY

> K3 -      ,  ,   . ..       .     ?


         ,       756//2/3.       ,  .      .   ,   3,   ,   , ,  ,   .  ,    ,     ,     .    2 ---   . 

  ,   3        http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/RW3FY/project.shtml
( http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13121 )
    "  ",     (      ),    ,        ,    - . 

73!

----------


## RW3FY

> ,  -    .


  ,        ,      ---   . 

73!

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,           ""    :P


    ,  dB/$

----------


## R9LZ

> $2977   "".


   $2446.
100  ;
;
RS-232;
200 .
 70 .. "".

----------


## va2wdq

> . ,  ,  .   Proset-K2  Boom Headset for the K3 and K2 (Heil)  $150   ,   .


     ?!  USB - !    . ,   , .     -  SDR-5000       $4000 )))

 !

73!

----------


## LZ1VB

,   ,       :-). ,       5 ,        2-3?    ,   ?

----------


## RW3FY

> ,      -  UpCon       ,        ,     ,       .  - ,  - .           .      :-).


, ,       --- ,      ,       . (     /,          ---         ,     .)    ,    -,     -     ---  ,     . , ,  ,     -7800,    2/4/8/16 ---      "- /",   ,   6/12/18/24 ,   -7800.   "  ", ..          ,  .         ---                 .   , ,     ---   ,             /  ,   (      )         .      ?  ? ,  ,         .   ? DSP?      ,  (  )  ,      1-      (     ).        ,         ,  hi-end  ---   ,          ,   .

  ,     -     ---    (  )   -. ..    .     --- -                   .      .    ,  ,           ,    7800         :Smile:  .

    -  -     ---     .          ,      ,      -   .        ---            ,     SDR, ..        ,        ,   DDC (    ),      .

73!

----------


## RW3FY

> !
>             - ,           ?!


   --- .     -   ,   .      (   , , )  . 

     ---         -. ,    ,   ---    ,         ,             .   ,        .




> ""      -   ""       7800,    6-7,      10  ?!
>   ""    -     .


       -  ?  /.     .           .   7800     ,     -.    -        19" ,     -7800.    (  , R-9500),   "  "  ---     7800 .        .         ,         .





> ,   ,     .     5-6  ,  - 7800, 7563, 746, 7000, 718 (   ?).  ""     "", ,          .
>           ?
>    ,  718-,     ?
>    ""     !!!


    -718        ---        "  "  -78.    ---   .  , ,  ---     / ,      ,    ,          ,  ,   . 




> ,  "",    7800 (  781-)   ,        -.            .  .      ""  ,     )


.       .      , ,   -  .          ,    - 7800,  /.        ?  :Smile:  --- , -, .





> ,    - ""     - 781-     12   5000,   -2     6000 ,  -3     .


          .      .





> 7800     ,  ,          7800 -    ,   3-4                 7800.     7800,  .


    ,        /  . 




> " " ,      .   ...


         /  -  .       ---   .   ,   .  ,  ,  ,            ,     ,  / -  ---        / .        ,     . ,    ,     ---  ,    / ,     .  ,          " ",        .

73!

----------


## RW3FY

P.S.

       3  ....    ,    ... ,  -     ...  - .

73!

----------


## R9LZ

> 3  ....


,    , -   ...

----------


## UN7CI

> ,   Icom -       ,    . ,    .


 .
       " "         ,       1  2 -       ,   "".
,     3,     -     !

----------


## UN7GM

> ,    -,     -     ---  ,     .


,     100%,   . ,     ,        ,  .     ,      ,           ,      .   -   .   Daishinku    64,455    3 .  ,      .      , ,   ,    .           ,   ,    , ,      ,    .       dBc   .

----------


## R9LZ

.      100-200.,       ...
-  32-         -    .

----------


## RW3PS

> ...      100-200.,       ...


 SprintAudio.mp3     150-200.       .

----------


## RW3FY

> ,     ,        ,  .     ,      ,           ,      .


,  ,      .

      ,   ,  ,   ,  -   -       .   .      (   )  ,        ( )  20lg   .       ,                   .   -    -     .   ,  /      1,5...30.

           --- ,   , ,    ,      ,      .           -    .         .   ,    - ,  ,  ,    ,  ,    .





> -   .   Daishinku    64,455    3 .  ,      .      , ,   ,    .           ,   ,    , ,      ,    .       dBc   .


     ,      "     " ---        IMHO            .            ""             .   ---     ,         .   -7800     ?  ?   --- .         ,   - ---  .     ,        ,  .     , ..   ""    .     ,      :Smile:  ---         ---        -  :Smile:  .   ,  ""    / ---        :Smile:  . 

       ---      -,   ,       -.        ,        ,     -. 

73!

----------


## RK4FB

> QST      7     FT-2000  i  IC-756pro3   (       !! )


  3       -           ,     FT-2000.   :Very Happy:  
       :



> ,        ,     -.

----------


## UR5LAM

3:

Operating:

- I took advantage of the CQWW phone this weekend and operated phone only to start. This week is CW if I can stop working long enough. I'll do RTTY once my connector order comes in and I can hook up FSK.

- The K3 swims in a space formerly occupied by an FT1000D!

- During the CQWW I wanted to practice tuning in difficult and closely spaced phone signals. Good news: the K3 can do that! I found by just fiddling with the Width and Shift I could pull out a weak signal hidden by an adjacent strong signal a few 100HZ away. Many voices were readable down to a 1.2KHz width! And the auto notch works like a charm.

- The Monitor works well, and once you read the instructions the Mic Gain and Comp are easy to set. My hearing has a little trouble figuring out how much Comp is too much, however...

- All my stuff is set up for Yaesu but I had a spare cable for the Goldline which I converted to the Elecraft pinout by moving two wires. (I like using the boom mic because it forces me to sit up straight...) Works like a champ.

- Also got it working with the ACOM2000A - the power control makes it easy to nail the 15W necessary to tune the amp the first time.

- Made a few dozen contacts in the CQWW just for fun. Busting pileups no problem. A cool treat: I received tonight a video file from V73RY of him working me! I think he just did some video of some contacts and decided to share them with the stations he worked - but now I know what the K3 sounds like in Tonga.

That's all for tonight - any questions, fire away! 73 - jeff wk6i

----------


## UN7GM

> ,     (   ),   .


     .    ,     " ",        -          ?      ,           ,       .

----------


## R9LZ

:: 

   3.

----------


## RW3FY

> SprintAudio.mp3:
> http://forum.qrz.ru/post151040-175.html


       . 




> 3   .    -   ,  ,   .


 ,      ARRL Lab.   "In-band IMD"      ---    ,     ,   .

 ,    -3 . ,  .  ,   .   --- .    ,    / ,   ,     (..    ,   )       .

  ,    -2  -3     ---        ,     ,           ,        .

----------


## 775

[quote=" RW3FY"]


> ,    -2  -3     ---        ,     ,           ,        .


  ,                  ******  !               !  :Very Happy:

----------


## 775

,          !            ""      ! :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

K3 - first impressions:

----------


## DJ4MB

> ,          !


...    .

----------


## UR0MC

We are eagerly waiting to give the Elecraft K3s the real test on Ducie. ACOM amps are already packed, microHAM micro Keyer II for all stations should arrive soon and will be used between the radios and the PCs. The new YT6A high-power band pass filters after each amplifier should help to reduce interference between stations even more.

        VP6DX.
        :-)
         RA3AUU  UA3AB.
       .

----------


## UR5LAM

:

Should there be anyone out there considering canceling their K3 order
or buying another radio because of slow delivery....DON'T DO IT, you WANT
this radio!! For a variety of reasons it has been 2 weeks since I took delivery of 
S/N 23 and I just got it operational yesterday. I haven't actually worked anyone
yet, I've just been enjoying getting myself familiar with the awesome receiver!

The receiver is quiet...my K2 is quiet but the K3 more-so. The AGC is silky smooth
both on SSB and CW. Filters are the stock 2.7 kHz SSB filter and the 5 pole 500
Hz filter for CW and the data modes. These in conjunction with the almost
artifact free DSP  I feel are all I will ever need for my operating style, 
though I might eventually spring for the 1.0 kHz filter.

As others have observed, I've yet to find a signal that I can't hear on both the K2
and K3 but I'm sure that will come in due course. It is a real joy to listen to signals
totally disappear as you tune across them. Audio quality and strength are excellent
though the high frequency content is a little high for my liking. I haven't played
with the equalizer yet but I suspect that will solve the problem. Now all I need
is a 10 watt QSO before I install the KPA!

As far as the build went it was pretty much uneventful. As always, the Elecraft
construction manual was beautifully written and illustrated...follow the step-by-step
and you can't go wrong. All of the parts were there and I'm almost to the point
where I just won't bother to inventory an Elecraft kit (tnx Christine, Lindsay and
Mariana!)

Doug
W6JD
K2 #1626, K3 #23

----------


## UR5LAM

*RK4FB*

 !




> 3     ,          ,   CQ WW  ,      3...


  CQ-WW-CW  .     WPX-contest'     ,       ()  .   :Sad:

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,! ::


 !    ,    :

K3 #27 was also in the SS CW to the tune of 546 QSOs.
I'll post more later, but very briefly: I am totally blown away by the K3.
There was a point where I had to separate one signal from another maybe 200Hz or 300Hz away, and call and work him. And I just turned a knob and the other signal went away*. And I worked the desired station like it was almost nothing. Damn.
I have never operated a radio that was so easy to tune and isolate a signal. You just center it, and crank down the width, and there it is. Damn.
- jeff wk6i

----------


## RN3ANT

> :  98
> 
>  -


 ,        ,     !   :Crazy:

----------


## UN7CI

> ,        ,     !


 ,    ( valletta)        ""   3.    ,     W6I. .

----------


## ew4dx

, , ,  3      2.   2 -  .  - ,  -   .  -    3000$,  -     .    FY,     -  .   -   .      .  .       ,     3       .

----------


## ew4dx

> ,    ( valletta)        ""   3.    ,     W6I. .


  - ,   valetta,   WK6I,     . Sorry...

----------


## RK4FB

> ...   ,      ,        ,    ""  -   DSP    .


 !       -   ,  .           S=3    S-   OK-OM ...    -    ,     " annoying clicks, ticks, and pops" - " ,   ".      3         "" ,   ...       -    ""  .      30  - ,   annoying clicks, ticks, and pops  :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7GM

, W8JI    ,   .   -       ,     ,   ,       dev/null. ...,   ,   ()  :-)

----------


## RK4FB

:
all new IF DSP radios from All manufacturers have the same AGC problem on Fast Rise-Time Transients.
     7- .        -2-3      ,        IC-7000.    -  "".      IC706  IC7000.   - .   :Very Happy:

----------


## LZ1VB

> :
> all new IF DSP radios from All manufacturers have the same AGC problem on Fast Rise-Time Transients.
>      7- .        -2-3      ,        IC-7000.    -  "".      IC706  IC7000.   - .


    ,   , RK4FB?   "home brewers"  :Smile: .
 ,    -  3 . 3   3       .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   , RK4FB?   "home brewers" .


 ?      .   -    ,    Icom706  Icom7000,             Drake  :Very Happy: ,      Ten-Tec  Argonaut.        ?   ,    .    -  ?       ? :Very Happy:  



> ---              .       .


, ,   ,      -      :Very Happy:  



> *To RK4FB:*
> ˸, 3  ---    . ,       ,    ,  S-    --- , ,   ,  -  --- ,   . ...


  :Very Happy:  
      = 0,        20 S=2,     .   ?

----------


## RW3PS

Drake   !       ,   .  :Super:   :Smile:

----------


## Serg007

> 14,318     200 ---      ?  ,     .    ---     ARRL.         ---          ,       ,   /   -   3 .            .   -    /  ---     FFT.   "Spectral Line Resolution" , , 0.041 (  ) ---      3        -50     ---      .   --- .  -50 ---  .  -40 ---  .   ,  -40...-30 --- .               -60 .


 . 
, .
 ,   ,             , .  /=10,     :Crazy:           -  25-30%     (   ,        :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Serg007

> .


 ,  ,      :Very Happy:  



> ---                     ---      ,        .         ,           ---           FFT  .


      ,           -      - /.

----------


## Serg007

> ???       ---      ,       ---         .


    ,      :Very Happy:      , 


> FFT       .       ,      .   -           ---          .


      :wink: ,    /.  ,         ,          8  :Exclamation:  ,       ,         .        ,  - .




> ,            ---   ,   . - ,    ,     --- ..      ,      .


,          ,    :Very Happy:  ,     -  .   -, ,     :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vlad B

,   FT-707  FT-101ZD....      .
  (RU9YT)     -     IC-746pro     ?
       ...

----------


## RW3FY

> ,        ,      /   ,      ,   ,       .


, !
   ---   ""  /,       .     ,     ?   ,     ,  ,  ,    .  -    ,   ,   !  ,   /   3   3 ,      ?        ,          ---    .




> ,      ""           -   2 -   /=10,       ,       - ,,     -     5-7,   /   25-30.           3-6,         .


   pse ,     . -,     /  ,       /      .       ,  ,        .   ,      ???      ,   Spectral Line Resolution = 0,041           ,   Spectral Line Resolution = 0,732   Spectral Line Resolution = 11,4 ---       --- ,  ,       Spectral Line Resolution   .   ,     ,                         :Very Happy:  ---        ,        . 

      - ?         "  - ,  - ,    -,     -".

 ,     ,   ,     /       ?            ,         ---       ---     .

----------


## RW3FY

> , -        ,   ,     .


,   !!!          ,       *   THD, IMD, THD+N  ..*.     ,   .  ,            ,     ""   ,  ,   **  --- *        "Total Harmonic Distortion", "Intermodulation Distortion", "Signal to Noise Ratio"        !!!*.  , *    !!!*.     ,    ---     ---      ,      ,   ,     .

     , .. - ,          "",   -     (   ),      . ,    - ---           (    ),   ,     IMD       ---   ,    !!!   ,    ,    !!!   ,       !!! ---    .   ,   .

----------


## RW3FY

> 


   ,    ...





> ,      ,  3,   ,   ,     ,      /    /      .


 ,      ???  :Very Happy:  .     ...  " ",  **  (  !!!),   **     --- ** !!! *   ,      ,    * .

, ,        ---    ,  ,       .  ,        / ---     ---    / ,    ,    ,     ---       /,    .




> , ,    ,        . 
> , ,  -


 . , ,   :Very Happy:  .     -   - ,    ,         ,                   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
> , !     ,        QRN(.5 ),       .   QRN         .       ...


,    ,     -  : " - "        3    -   ,                 - CQ-WW    :Very Happy: 
PS *To RW3FY*      ""  -     RX3ALL,     100   2 -      -      ,        -   ,     5    3,                1 .

----------


## UR5LAM

> - CQ-WW


       .   :Sad:  

 -            .    ,   2   22,    80  160          JA.     -       ,       .     QTH   !    URDXC     ,  .        ,     VK  40- (   QRP), ..     (VK)   . ,     ,     (  s6)     ,        ,    (,       QRP-  - hi!)

----------


## RK4FB

> ...,       QRP-  - hi!...


  :Very Happy:   -   :   10-380, ,  150   ,  300  .     3577    S7  S9.    (       ) -       -         -  ,  .

----------


## UR5LAM

My K3 is working well and I've worked plenty of DX with it this afternoon in the CQWW CW contest on 40m, the line up is K3 to an Acom 1000 linear to 1/4 wave fishing pole vertical with a 32' wire fed against 16 radials cut into the lawn. O/P is the UK legal limit of 400W. Best DX this afternoon has been China and Thailand. I'm not being too serious in the contest, just having a play.

 K3  ,      DX  CQ-WW-CW  40m K3/Acom 1000/ 1/4-     16 .      -  400W.  DX     .       ,  .

When I was thinking the K3 sounded poor on 40m CW, I compared it with my K2 and Kenwood TS-480 - it was down to variable band conditions and the K3 is the best receiver of the three. I also thought on 80m SSB the K3 was sounding a bit rough, then I did an A/B/C/D comparison including my Drake R4A receiver in the line up, there was nothing wrong with the K3 and even on 80m SSB in the middle of the morning it sounds better than the others. I had suspected DSP might have caused poor quality audio compared to the "pure" audio of the Drake, but it didn't turn out to be the case with the K3 sounding noticeably better than even the Drake.

  ,  K3    CW  40m,      K2  Kenwood TS-480 -       40,  K3    .   ,   80m  SSB  K3   ,        Drake R4A,       K3,   80m SSB   ,    .  ,   DSP   ,  "" ()  Drake,  ,   , 3      Drake.

The audio effects (AFX) is really neat, you get an adjustable delay between each ear when using headphones - it sounds like you are listening to someone in the room rather than the usual "middle of your head" effect from wearing headphones.

  (AFX)  ,      ,     -   ,    -  ,     "  ".

Transmit audio reports with a Kenwood MC-43S microphone have been very favourable. Transmit average power levels are good with no "overshoot" on speech peaks at full power or lower (checked on LP-100 peak reading Wattmeter and an oscilloscope). The CW waveform looks good with nicely rounded edges and again no overshoot on reduced power output, reports are good too. The manual and auto notch are good, I like the facility to manually notch out an interfering signal when on CW.

  -43 Kenwood    .      ,   ()   ,            (    LP-100,  ).      ,             ..    Noth ,     Noth     CW.

On a negative side, the memories could do with a bit of work. I would have expected to be able to easily switch through the memories and listen to each one in turn, by rotating one of the VFO knobes yet this doesn't seem to be currently offered or mentioned in the manual (you select memories by rotating VFO A, but it doesn't let you listen to them as you turn the knob). Another item that could perhaps do with a little polish is the auto ATU, it's much faster at tuning than the one in my K2 but the rig seems to like tuning every time the button is pressed... I would have expected it to remember and not bother re-tuning when the frequency hasn't changed. I would also like to see one of the "PF" buttons being able to output a carrier at reduced level for linear and external ATU tuning. Both the memory and "PF" linear tune features are on Kenwood transceivers costing half that of a K3.

  ,        .           -    VFO knobes,   ,           (    VFO,        ).  ,   "" -    ,    ,  ATU   K2,     ,    ...   ,       ,    .         "PF"( ),        .     / "PF"    Kenwood,     K3.

73 Dave, G4AON
K3/100 #80

----------


## ALEX.4K

OFF-Topic  .

----------


## RA1WU

:(

RA1WU  Leo

----------


## va2wdq

> C       - ,  .


HB9DRV      SWITZERLAND 
Simon Brown
Postfach 159
Laax
SWITZERLAND

A    http://www.hb9drv.ch/

73!

----------


## va2wdq

> ,     , ?      ...


      )))

73!

----------


## RK4FB

*To UR5LAM*
   8O 
      - !!!
     "" - ,     -         "-"    (, )            :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

*RK4FB*
    !   :Very Happy:       ,        ,  ,    .

*va2wdq*
     ,    ,    ""  :Very Happy:  :
 "I hear in the headphones is better than the playback here".


RK4FB   " " -        .      ,    SSB- FT-2000,     ,  mp3-  ,  SACD-Audio.

----------


## 775

> The quiet receiver is *very*  pronounced when using data modes. 
> I am so glad I sold my IC-7800 - this K3  is tons better.
> Listening to the CW contest with 250Hz and 1kHz filters  is a pure pleasure, 
> I would bet money that I am listening to an analogue  system.
> 
>   - **    . 
>   ,     ic-7800 -  K3   .
>  CW-      250Hz  1kHz -  , 
>     ,    .
> ...

----------


## Aivarss

K3, ...      ,  *775*  :Evil or Very Mad:    ,  !!!!! 

    !!!       ,     . 

        . K3      !!! K3   ,    ,   ICOM.      , IMHO.     !!!   ICOM,    , IMHO.  ,      .   ,     ,   Elecraft...         :Sad:  
                ICOM  Elecraft... ICOM      :Super:   :Super:

----------


## RA1WU

.....  :(
-, -, - ....
 -  :Rolling Eyes:  
,  , 
,  

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## ES4RZ

,  ,   Yahoogroups. 1000   !
  ,  ! :Smile: 
P.S.     .          .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...    " "?      .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RK4FB
> 
>      IC756PRO-PROiii,   K1  2  K3    .
> ...


,     ,          -   .     -  .
   746-756   3     -         (     -      )    .     ,   2000     450-850  " "          ...        -      .     K2 -      ,    3. 
                1-30,     3   -   3000$          -  .   .     ,         ,    ,        .  :Very Happy:

----------


## R7KK

> va2wdq
> 
>  ,    Icom- ?! hi... ))))))))) 
>  -  ?
> 
> 
>  -     
>     Simon Brown, HB9DRV,    ?        
>         - ,  .


  , - "" ...  :Smile:                 ! (   *Ham Radio Deluxe* !!!) :Super:

----------


## RA0CS

*RL3BM*: *    - Orion*
,     Orion?     -   .

----------


## R7KK

> , .   
>    -   .


  ...    ! *    -,     - HB9DRV,       !*

----------


## R7KK

> ,    -    - ,   ,  , ,   ,  , ,


  ! 
  ,    -   ....

----------


## RA0CS

*UU2JJ*: *  !* 
   ?
*UU2JJ*: *  ,    -   ....*
     ...  ? "   ..."?       -    -  ...      ""   ...  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

*UU2JJ*: *... ,    ...* 

  !  :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> ...  ,    -    - ,   ,  , ,   ,  , ,    ,      ,     ...     - -    .


 :Very Happy:       .   ,   IC-7800           .  :!:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       ,          Elecraft.


    ,       2,            ,     ,      -        ,    .  :Very Happy:  



> To RK4FB:
>  500%   .         .        Elecraft    .   ICOM   .     10%,


  , ,        ,       ,    ,        ,               25-30%



> ICOM.  IC-765  .         ICOM.        .    ICOM.


  ,        ,        -   .



> :wink:     US  - 300 .            .    K3 .


    -   " ",       :    300  (     )  ,     100 , 100         100   .



> ...  , Elecraft        ,  .     ,           .


  ,         ,                -  " ".      **,   **.      3,        - " "  :Very Happy:                 "" ,      1-2        3  :Very Happy:  



> *    Elecraft !!!       :wink: 
> *


        " "        .         "  "     ,  -   .[/b]

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    IC-756 pro3.
>    3 $,   ,      .
> 73!  RA1TCT.


  -  3  :       ,         ,  - ,         3    ,      -  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     ,          -   .     -  .


,     ,             .   - " ,      ",    - ", ,    " -   .     ""  .    ,       ,    ,            -, ..    .         ,     .   (  -)     - ?      150   , , , , , , , , ,          3,      ,        "" .     "" ,   .      ICOM,      7800   ,    -.      "",      UPGRADE.



> ,         ,    ,        .


.   -   ,        .

----------


## UN7RX

> ARRL        -     .


.

----------


## UR5LAM

3  :

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=10f_1196591072

----------


## US8CP

UR5LAM ...fom US8CP
===========
   RK4FB      
  ...   100% 

 .....
     Icom, Yaesu, Kenwood 

      ...
   UR5LAM    ....
        3-   
       2....

----------


## UN7RX

> -   ?   ?


            UT2FW...   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
     -       ,   3   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB*
> - .        ARRL         .    -   .


 ... ,  ARRL   ,              :Very Happy:      - , JFM, LMR & XS & XCW            3,     :Very Happy:

----------


## R7KK

:: 



> ,    ...


 ,      ,  ,     ...




> " -",    - ,     ""        "".


  ,         , ,   ,   !     ,    :



> *    Simon Brown, HB9DRV,    ?               - , * .


* !  ,   ""...* 
(   ,  "",    ! ,    ,   !)

----------


## RN3ANT

> 2) Icom -      ,     ,





> ,   ,            (  ).     - Orion.     ICOM'  -  3   ,


,     -?  Icom 910H   -,      7800,   

     VHFDX  ,      7800   ,   910H,             , 7800-  910-.         ,     2    .   :Crazy:

----------


## RK4FB

*valletta*
,  -   .   .         IC-746PRO --- 756PROiii. 
   756PROiii        -  .   -  ,     -       :Very Happy:  .              .     - .    :Very Happy:  ,    ,   "" 920  -       :Very Happy:  
     2       -            :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3ANT

, ,     .
  ,   ,   ,    ,      , ..., ... 

,    .     ...    ...   :Laughing:  

  ...      ,  .  3 ...  -  .     .    " " ...   :Crazy: 

P.S. ...   2   -  .         .  ,     .     !

----------


## RN3ANT

http://forum.vhfdx.ru/index.php/topic,9909.0.html
http://ua4nx.qrz.ru/mods_IC-910H.htm




> -      -


      ?  :wink:

----------


## RK4FB

-   ,       -       :Very Happy:

----------


## RA0CS

*RK4FB*:   *       -  : 
9.   ,          ,        . 
       ... * 
      .  910-   .  . ,  706-      .

----------


## RA0CS

-  :      ,   ""   :Smile: 
 :  ""  3...    IC-910???  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

.     DD5FZ:

"I don't think I've heard a better rig, but this is, of course, an early first impression. I have no reason to believe that this will change any time soon. I'm not the only one here in southern Germany who is impressed: A group of Hams (engineers from companies such as Rohde & Schwarz, Siemens, etc. and leading European contesters) saw my K3 open and drooled. Then they tried it out and were amazed. They have or will be ordering their own K3s soon, and are already nervous about shipping dates.  :Wink:  "

 ,    -  ,      .      ,    . ,   ,       .   (    Rohde & Schwarz, Siemens,  .,     )   3 ,   " ".    ,   .      3,         .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       ...


 -   ,      "" 2000$             ... ,    ,  "  " -           ,            :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3ANT

> :

----------


## RK4FB

*valletta*
            -     .  :Very Happy:        K3 RA9LZ  UR5LAM          " "  :Very Happy:

----------


## ew4dx

,   ""  2   ,   .  3     .   ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ...  3     .   ?


      ...  ...       DSP ,        ""   :Very Happy:  .     -   ,    - ,    -   ""!      -   -  -     ,     -      .

----------


## RA0CS



----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>    !
> 
> 
> "  (    Rohde & Schwarz, Siemens,  .,     )   3"


"...           -     ,  3 !"

----------


## 775

> .


    ,         !  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> 13  -    ,  -       .     .   ...   .


  ,   -  .    ...    ,           :Very Happy:           ,          :Very Happy:       -     -  ,    ""          .   K3   1000-1200 $       , ..        ,      -     .

----------


## UN7GM

> -


   -        ?     ,   :-)

----------


## ew4dx

,      (    ,   ).   c   .      ,            .    -     300-500 ,   1500-2000  3     -   . ,        ,  ,  .   ,   3  3    ,    .     ,       .       . - -      , - -     .          ,    ...        .     ,   !

----------


## UR5LAM

, , .
,        ARRL.

----------


## RN3ANT

> . -     ,           -      ...


      !   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

  ,            !   ! !   :Crazy:

----------


## UR5LAM

-   Ham Radio Deluxe    3. 
 (33!!!).

----------


## UR5LAM

3 -   -   , -,  CW&Digi   PC,  .    .      2.   - 745.

----------


## RX3ALL

TO 755:  755,     ,  .    2  "" .    .     (     ),          .         3    .    2,   3     .    .     .   :-) 

 UR5LAM:
  !
      3. !   :-)

----------


## US5WE

,    .
 18         "  "ELECRAFT K3 Transceiver"".
   ,  ,     330 , : "     3  ",          .
.  -     .        ...
73  US5WE (UW5W in contests)

----------


## ew4dx

> .  -     .        ...
> 73  US5WE (UW5W in contests)


,   .    -   . ,  .     .
   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .  -





> ,   .    -   .


 " ".   :Very Happy:       .         Orion I,      3. 
.

----------


## RN3ANT

,     --       . 
 2    700 .        ,       ,    ?   ,  857-....  ,     ?   BZ'    .     .

----------


## RW3FY

> FT-817  2 -


       . ,      TS-50, TS-680, IC-720,          ,   IMHO   ,      - .   ,   "" -2   .        (          ),        ,     ""  (                   ).  ,           ,   ,     ,   -2,        ,    ---    ,        .

   -2   ,    ,  ,          . ,               .

----------


## RN3ANT

.           ,    . ,  ,    . 

           ,   ?

----------


## RW3FY

> ,   ?


 ,  .    --- RU3GA      ,   ,         .

----------


## RK4FB

> " ".        .


 , ,     :  :  
  -  90%            -        :Very Happy:   :

"My ex-wife was a Cambridge graduate, and would never condone the 
improper use of apostrophes.  If I were to quote her, it is not 
preservation that is important, but proper adherence to the "Queen's 
English".
We here in the US have taken many liberties over the years - beginning 
with the thing about the Boston Tea event - however, I do believe that 
saving a keystroke to modify "Don't" to "Dont" is a simplification that 
we can all do without - I just wonder how many apostrophes were 
preserved in this correspondence - where do they collect all those 
preserved apostrophes??  :-) "

   : *K3 - Come on Simon...*

 :  :     -       :Very Happy:

----------


## RA0CS

*RK4FB*:  *      ...*
     ...  :Smile:

----------


## US5WE

> " ".        .         Orion I,      3. 
> 
>     ._______


To UR5LAM:
,
,     - , I can read and, surprisingly, speak English. I'm also well aware of both Elecraft and E-ham K3 5/5 (hi) forums.
  1    ,  K1WE,        .   .
    , ,  .
 , , .
 ,
73, Vic US5WE/K1WE/S21ZM

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB*:  *      ...*
>      ...


, ,            ,        ...    - -   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

* va2wdq* !

----------

.
        . 
                .
 -   .       .       .     .
      .     -3      . 
 756 7800  1000  .              ???.
       3.     .
  .         7400.
     .
   -      ..     . 
   .    850.     .  101 .     .
         .      .
   3              .
73

----------


## LZ1VB

!

 -       .  . http://www.astromag.co.uk/k3/

----------


## UR5LAM

JE1TRV   You Tube      3.

    Noise Reduction - .

.

 1  2.

----------


## RK4FB

*To UR5LAM*
,   -  !   -  ,   -- ,    -      :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

,   .       .      -     .

----------


## ew4dx

- http://www.hb9drv.ch/tmp/k3build.wmv

----------


## 1SHH

, .    1   ,       2000    ?

----------


## UA3DDH

FT2000     , , 3   FT2000.

----------


## UR5LAM

BCC.
  3vsIC781 (   ) .

----------


## UR5LAM

Toby DJ7MGQ      .
       3  .
   ...

----------


## UR5LAM

.

----------


## RK4FB

*To UR5LAM*
,   ,       .        ?  :Very Happy:        , ,     :Very Happy:   ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,   ,       .  ?


     ,        :Very Happy: .  UA3AB  RA3AUU ?



> , ,


 ,  -   .     QST  ,  VP6DX .             :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?        , ,      ?


  !   :Sad:     .  ,    ,      2007-. 


> ,   ,       .


  ? ,      ,  ,   , 
   2000   : 


> ,    .     ,    ( IC765)             .
> ,           " ",  YAESU  FT2000.


 bhope  ,    ,        .

        ,    ,    :
"The IC-7000 is a prime example of a radio that is nearly useless in QRN, as is the FT-2000. Every DSP-chip based radio designed in the last few years has an AGC problem to some extent. Fast rise-time noises are improperly handled by the AGC, drastically exaggerating the impulse noise."




> -


,  ?        DSP,         ,     .         -,      ,         -       ?   - ?   :Very Happy:  

 ,   "   ". ,   QST   3.       -, 3, 7k ...

P.S.      ,    -  2 ,                .,          (  ).

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  ?        DSP,         ,     .         -,      ,         -       ?   - ?


    -      .  ,       ,     - - ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> -          8) ,    90% ,   K3 ...


  ?

----------


## UR3IQO

(        DSP ).         (FIR).        ,     - ,     .      ,     (     ).            PDF      " 2007" (3 )   .

    (IIR)     (  DSP Icom'ax).           -.

       ,    - ..  ,          (, ,  ,      " "   ). 

   ()   SSB/CW    (           )        .           ,     -    ,        ...

       .       -  " "     .    ,   ...

!

----------


## R9LZ

3. 
    - .  ,    ...
  ,   10-  ,  ,  -  ... 
     .
      8 , - - .
   3   .

----------


## RK4FB

*sov1178*
...           :Very Happy:  
         ,         :Sad:

----------


## UR5LAM

> QST  ,  VP6DX .


VP6DX  ,   3. 

 :

> VP6DX just started on 160 with a true 599 signal.  I was their first QSO  
> at 0344z for my #326 on Topband.  K3 Mojo Rules!

----------


## R0SBD

, sov1178,           ?

----------


## UR3IQO

*1958*
.   ...

*Relayer*
   (        :Rolling Eyes:  )?

----------


## va2wdq

> Gene
> 
> VP6DX  ,   3. 
> 
> 
> ,   25 up?


VP6DX  CW 24.897  CQ up 5?     .      24.892.         20 . VP6DX  CQ  14.027   14.002      . 

    VFO    )))  

73!

----------


## RW3PS

, ,   ,          .   ::up::  

http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

----------

.

Dynamic Range Narrow Spaced (   ?)   f 
Measurement was Phase-Noise Limited (    )  

Spurious-free dynamic range (    )?

----------


## UR5LAM

> -    8     () 8.215 ,       1- . ,        -  -   .


 " ".

----------


## UR5LAM

-      NR.
 80,        NR,     :

5 seconds of no NR, 200mS tone @ 700Hz
5 seconds of NR F1-1, 100mS tone at 1400Hz
5 seconds of NR F1-2, 100mS tone at 1400Hz
5 seconds of NR F1-3, 100mS tone at 1400Hz
5 seconds of NR F1-4, 200mS tone at 700Hz
5 seconds of NR F2-1, 100mS tone at 1400Hz
etc.

----------


## RV9CPK

UA3AB     VP6DX   3           .

----------


## UR5LAM

" " (SOLARDX)  .   :Very Happy:  

        ,  VP6DX   3   1...2           ?  :Super:

----------


## UN7GM

> VP6DX   3   1...2


   ?

----------


## RA3BA

,     3  .    ,  ,    ,          .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,     3  .    ,  ,    ,          .


    ,     ""           .    .      .

   SSB   ?   VP6DX SSB  40, 17, 15 .   .  .  ,  "".        -.     .

 ,      .     ,  .     ,  100  ..

73!

----------


## va2wdq

VP6DX  12  .  .

73!

----------


## RA3BA

, -  -      3   ?     ,     ?  ,   ,     . 73!

----------


## RA3BA

200 .  , ,  -     . ,  ,    -    .  :Smile:

----------


## Valek

> /.


  ,  --

----------


## Valek

,     ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,     ?


 ,     DL, G, HB9, F, OH, VK ...

----------


## RA4RT

.  , ? 8O

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,    K3 Transceiver - Factory Assembled ,   K3 Transceiver - Modular Kit    K3 Options ,                ?


  invoice/          : "8517699090 Radio Telegrafic or Radio Telephonic Apparatus not used in aircrafts".    ,         .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,        .
    ,    30%  ,
 10 000 .
      : 
"    !"

   ,       
 -        .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,        -        .


  :Sad:       .
 - /,   $450,   20%     -  20%.      . ..   ""  .

----------


## RW3PS

> ,        -        .


  ,     .       ,    ,       - .     ,     .        .



> .


 .        .

----------


## RW3PS

> .
>  -   ;     - ,
>    (  )  .


   .         ,     ,      . :wink:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

.

  ....

----------


## Llll

SDR,    .        ܻ        .
      1750$ -  ,   . 
    ,   ,  SDR  ,         ,   . 
             ,         .
      ,      .
  SDR  .

----------


## RW3PS

25.
    .
**  .
        .
    ,   .
    ,               .

          ,   ,     10..

     3?    ,    ,    .
    .
         100.,    3       ,       . 
        .

   .      .     (    )    ,    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

....
 E-ham  ,  , .
  CW -  .

    VP6DX    .

----------

> ARRL  ,  3      .


      . , , .
 , ,     .
,   ,       .   Winradio G313e/180, Watkins-Johnson WJ-8711A, Harris RF-590A & Harris R-2368B,   Rohde&Schwarz EK890  ..

----------


## Alex rw9wt

UA6LV

----------


## R9LZ

ARRL  29.02.2008: http://www.elecraft.com/K2_perf.htm

----------


## BWW

".....PRO3    ...."  ,  IP3  -17/-29/-35 (5 kHz)

----------


## BWW

, . -   ,  .....

----------


## BWW

,     .       ,   .
     3 (  )   ,    ,     ,  (hi). -  ,    PRO
  7800, ,7800   .
  "    "
    (     ,  )

----------


## UR5LAM

.
    ,   VP6DX     3   .
     ,     . ..    .

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
,    -     :Very Happy:  ,           ,      .

      ,      ,   ..     -3,          1985 .   ,      ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     (  ,       DSP ,  ).


.            - .



> 50  50 -     .


    -    -  ,  . 



> ,     Icom     K3.   -  .


   -    .

----------


## bhope

> bhope
> 
>  ,     (  ,       DSP ,  ).
> 
> 
> .            - .


...   .  AGC  .   .





> 50  50 -     .





> -    -  ,  .


 70  30  :Smile:      .    ,     .    - ,  DX -      - .   50  50     :Smile: 




> ,     Icom     K3.   -  .





> -    .


 .         .    -  .

----------


## bhope

> bhope
> 
>  .         .    -  .
> 
> 
>    ,   ,     3      ,      - .    -    -   ,        .


,    .       ?
       ,    .       . " " -     ?          .
    .   K3   -,     ,   .   K3    ( )     ,       ,       .

----------


## bhope

,    .       , ,     ,      . FT2000         IC765 ,         ,   ,   .
  ,   ,      K3      .                 .
      ,    3





> ,       -3  PRO-3    20     ,   5,           " ",       ,    50%     50%      DSP - -3    ,      PRO-3,


    .

----------


## UR5LAM

*BWW*
  ,   (  )?

----------


## BWW

To RK4FB
    .

----------


## UR5LAM

*1SHH*,     .   :Very Happy:      .   :!:  

      -       ,  DISP,     VFO   ( ).
    DSP-   ,      (NB,NR,Notch). 
 CW  QSK    .     -   . 
 SSB        . 
        (    . CW forever!).
,         ,    !   :Very Happy:  

  SP-DX-Contest -     ....

----------


## ua1osm

,         ,   -  ,       . UN7GM - ,  .       -        .
    - ,         ,               ?
         . .       -  DSP.

----------


## KARRA

....        ?            ???
        2000     -3000  ??   !!                ..
              ...   .
            ....        -         ..!!

----------


## R9LZ

> .....


  ?     ...

----------


## RK4FB

- UR5LAM       :Very Happy:  
     QSO.   .  ,     -     .  .

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


, - .
 - ,  ?
      ,    -  ...

----------


## ua6cl

> - UR5LAM       
>      QSO.   .  ,     -     .  .


...........     !!!!!!!!!!
********************  *****************
  3.  .    .
   .
     !
73!
.

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>    .
> 
> 
> , - .
>  - ,  ?
>       ,    -  ...


  -  ?    ?        -   ,     -            .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
>        -


 
  ,      
 :Super:

----------


## RK4FB

*un7lg*
  ,     ---  .     -        .

----------


## UR5LAM

> !


!  i i  !   :Very Happy:  




> 


  ,   " ". ,         .

----------


## VA6AM

> -        .


       ....

----------


## RAMBLER

> RAMBLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RK4FB
> 
> ...


,     .



> ,     -     .  .


  " "    ,   ,     - ,  .
:       ,           -    .
,  :       ,     ?    (      ?)    ?    ,         ,    ,    ?
.    ,  ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## ra6bx

.  -  .        ( 4000 ) -     1000  2000.     -   .
 ,     4-7  (    ..)      .   .
 -      2000 $   -    -  .

----------


## RK4FB

*RAMBLER*
,     ,  ,     (  ) ?   -               .    -,      ""   .   ,   ,   --- .

----------


## RAMBLER

*RK4FB*
  ,     .

**
 ,              ?
,     ,  ,   , ,   ,   ,        ,     ,   ,   .  ?

----------


## Llll

,       -

----------


## UR5LAM

80-.   :Very Happy:  
 QSB       . 
      .

----------


## UR5LAM

*va2wdq*

,     , ..        .
               (  100).

, -,       TS-570.

----------


## TS-FT-IC

[quote="UR5LAM"] QSB       . 

     ,            ,    ,   , !  :Very Happy:

----------


## W5ZZ

To UR5LAM

Alex,
K3 versus K2 PLS!
(Objektivno esli mozhno   :Very Happy:  )

73,

Serge

----------


## TS-FT-IC

> *TS-FT-IC*
>       -3  ,


    ?         !

Tu ut7ca

           ,          -3,      !73!  :Very Happy:

----------

> Rating: 5/5 Apr 7, 2008 15:10 Send this review to a friend ...


  ,   ( )  3  FT-450. , ,   .      , ,  ,  .

----------


## Wrist

,   ,     . 
GoldWave    .

----------


## RK4FB

*To RW3PS*
 .  UR5LAM  ,       ,   -   -   -     :Very Happy:      2,7    +   .

----------


## ut7ca

(UR3QM)    AD9P 7.04.08

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/5...97e5ff29c33c47

----------


## ut7ca

...

RFEXPERT  Rating: 5/5  Apr 7, 2008 04:58  Send this review to a friend  
PERFECT EXECUTION   Time owned: 0 to 3 months  

:  http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6708

----------


## ut7ca

,       3      -    , ,            ICOM  YAESU.

----------


## va2wdq

> ...
> 
> RFEXPERT  Rating: 5/5  Apr 7, 2008 04:58  Send this review to a friend  
> PERFECT EXECUTION   Time owned: 0 to 3 months  
> 
> :  http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6708


     eham.net.            Icom 7700.

   ""  .

- -    .     -      .            .

- -      .

- -    Icom.

   ""  .

     3,        ""  SSB.    ARRL.

,           .   .   .




> UT7CA      .        -   ,    .       -  .  ,  ,  IC-7700 
> 3.      , , ,  ,    .. -     . , ,           .


 .     "  "...


73!

----------


## UN7CI

> 3,       "" .


                .
   .

----------

VA2WDQ, ,   ,      .  -      ,     -  -         .           ,  ""  -    " "        IC-7700.       3...

----------


## VE3EUT

> UN7CI
> 
>                 .
> 
> 
>    -            ?
> 
> 73!


       940- .  -    ,   Z80. ..              .          .

 ,        :Wink:

----------


## UR5LAM

*va2wdq*
 ""   .    ,  ,     ,          -     .       ,          ( ),     ()   - ?

        DSP-   NR.    1,5,   ,      -      2 -       .     NR,    .

----------


## UN7CI

> ""      notch


 ""   -,  .




> ?


,      DDS-.        .
   3,      ,     ,    ..

----------


## Wrist

> to UR5LAM
> 
>   .    .      .?
> 
> 73!


   :wink: .

----------


## RW3FY

> Wrist
>  - ?
>   44     , 22   ...


, ,    .             (  " ").       ,   --- 64 /. -   ---128 /.      256 / ---       , ,   ,       *wav .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,
      i
      UR5LAM,      .
22050, 16 , , MPEG Layer-3 (56kbps)  
------------------
 -  UR5LAM.
  -   2 .
------------------
 Adobe Audition !  :Super:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UR5LAM
 .

----------


## RW3FY

> -     . 
>        .


      ---    56 /  128 /     :Sad:  .     ,     ,     ,          .  




> ,        .


  ,  ( )      "",         :Smile:  ,     (    :Smile:  ).            ,            ---         .  --- ,    .  , ,  56/        ,      ,   .

----------


## Wrist

> Oleg UR6EJ
> 
> ,
>   - ,    ,   Wristom .
>    ,      .
>  - .
>   -  Wrista.
>       .
> 
> ...


      ,         3D      .
      128      ,     .
P.S. to:UR5LAM   .

----------


## Serg

,      contest- , dx-. 

   ,   ,   "" (.. , )   ...         \m/ \m/   ......   :  :

----------


## UN7CI

.
,    ,           c DSP  .

  :


> .


!!!

  TS-870S,        , 100    ,  ,     100   30    ,      ?

----------


## 1SHH

UN7CI      ,      (3/FT-2000)   :Very Happy:        .

----------


## va2wdq

UR5LAM:

  , ,  2.     2  3?

73!

----------


## va2wdq

UR5LAM:

, !  .  ,      ,   ?     ,   , ..

73!

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,      ,   ?     ,   , ..


    .   :Very Happy:       ,             VFO. 
   , ..      :
-  (OFF,fast,slow)
-   NR
-   NB (  )
-   Notch-filter (   )
-   5-  .
 ..    .
    -     ,       ,      (shift,width,speed,c  mp). ,       .




> " 2    2000  756,    ."
> 
>     ?


3     ,  2.
 MDS (minimum discernable signal).
   3 :
   -143dBm
   -141dBm

----------


## rn6a

to KARRA
   ft1000mpmk5 

 :Super:   :Super:  
73!

----------


## 1SHH

3              .

----------


## UR5LAM

, .  3, ... .   :Very Happy:

----------


## bhope

update  3     .   .... ...

----------


## UR5LAM

. 
   - S-METER ABSOLUTE MODE. 
   S-          .      ,     . -    (s9  50 V (-73 dBm)  s3  1 V (-107 dBm)).  S-        .

 .           IF-DSP-  .  CQ-M, ..    -  ( -   -   ).

----------


## 1SHH

UR5LAM

       3          SSB ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> Disclaimer: I am not associated with Elecraft in any manner.


!   :Very Happy:  

   ()  CQ-M-contest.
    CW    2,7 - 2,3,5 , -   -    ,     .       AFX -   ,     ,   ,  .

   3     8-- .    1  400, -        DSP-.
           ,    .     .
     !     ,   ,    .. 
         ,    ,     .   400 -        ,        -         .   DSP   -     400  ,   -  -      ,         .    DSP " "  ,      ,      ""    . 
     -           DSP.   -    .     -         - ,   DX  .   :Very Happy: 

 NR      ,     .   NR   " ".        .

  !        .     " "  .

     .  20-   -            DSP-,   -   ,   DSP-.   ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 3          SSB ?


 -  100      .
:
2 dB  300 Hz, 
3 dB  200 Hz, 
6 dB  100 Hz
 (8- )    " ".

----------


## 1SHH

> 1SHH
> 
>       3          SSB ?
> 
> 
>  -  100      .
> :
> 2 dB  300 Hz, 
> 3 dB  200 Hz, 
> ...


,         1000-   .

----------


## UR5LAM

WPX'  3 .    ?

----------


## RK1AT

,  ,   !   - .     -3,    .   ,   , ,    !  ,   ,  . ,      .  .   28.500,   ,     , c RW0LG  FM ,  ,         -3 ,  !!!

----------


## R9LZ

> -3,    .


  ...
    ,  ,  ,    - 23-   3  .    .
    -     QTH,    -  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,     3 (ex- 1000-)      SSB-   3


      ,       ,     " "    1 ...
   .

----------



----------


## R9LZ

,  ,   ...
- ,     ,   ()  ...
 7-8 .

----------


## ra3dct

> WPX'  3 .    ?


      QRZ.RU.   ,      ,     -    ,   !   .                   -  (mp3)    3.   3       .  ,    . .            .   ,    ?   3, FT-2000, etc.  3   ?

,      - _,    3      ,   !     ,    !_    .  ,    3     3. -    3     ( ) ?  -    CW, SSB   - _"  3,   3. ,  3              3     "_.  -          (     DSP),     NR, NB  ..     NR, NB,  .        , ,    ,    ,              .      -   .    3  TS-2000      .          ,       ., DSP .

P.S.    3    3, etc.  -    , ,    .    ,    "",        .

P.P.S.        ,    ,   ra6ce, ra6cl? (,  )  ,          3     - _     ,     3_ . ,   - ,    ,           ,         - .

----------

> 



      ,         (      IC-7700!) .
    2, 3     .
 ,     ?                   -  ,         .
   .  www.qth.com     "Elecraft"    "Search the QTH.com Classifieds!". 
www.eham.net    "Classifieds",  "HF Radios"  "[Search]"    "Text Search:"     "Elecraft",         "Include Sold Listings?".    "Submit Search".     2 -      3,     2.
 -     .
  ,   -  , ,   ...

----------


## R9LZ

> Ten-TEC     ??


    Ten-TEC   "ELECRAFT K3 Transceiver".    .



> - ?  7700 ??


,  / 3.

----------


## Llll

> 7700?       
> 73! UT7UV


     ?   :Smile:

----------


## ut7uv

P.S   3  :Laughing:

----------

3

----------


## UR5LAM

WPX-e    3    (),     (SOSB 20m QRP).    ,         (.GP R7000),   ( )   ,     .   -      ,   .  :Smile:    -  .

    ,        .
   8-- : 1,8, 1, 400  250.           ,     3    .         ,     400   , ..   ,     DSP- ,    ,    3   (250)    -       ,    .   
260(DSP)<->250()    . 

     -   ,   XFIL   .     , ..  ,   250     ,       -         2..3 ,    ,         AFX (   - -   ,    ).

     CWT -     ,            , ..    .       S-,      -       CWT,   .  , -    ,    .

   CQ      -     ,  CLR - 3    ,    , ..     ,    ,          CLR. 

       NR -   ,        .                ,  !          NR    .   ,     ,    ,     NR,  NB    .  :Smile:     ,     .

         ( RS232).   AA-test + Omni-Rig + CW-Type.    3       .      CW-Type.

  (  c   -     CW-Type    CQ)     .      -  .

   ,       ,      ,    "",      TUNE,              .

 3        ,  ,  . ,   -  ,       3.

----------


## RA3BA

YAESU  3.   ,  -  3   10$ .            -    8,215?

----------


## BWW

to RA3BA  :Super:  

    ,    YAESU,     lecraft,      ,     . 
  Elecraft     
 8,215    ,     .
KARRA,       (  ),  -   ""

----------


## BWW

to RA3BA
    .     .  ,        ,        .
          ,        .
   HEIL HM-10,    .
         .

----------


## R9LZ

> 3   .


  3  ,    ,    ...



> 3      :  ,


    ,     8-  ...



> 2,    ( !) ...


  -..

----------


## RK4FB

**,*UR5LAM*
 !
   SSB -       :Very Happy:  
        -     -       -      ...   FT2000          - ,  UA4FBG        -           -        10 ,         ,          -  ...
    -3     -      UR5LAM -  ,   .            :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3BA

, ,   ! ,  ,   ,           , .     .   ,   ""   ,    ,     .    ,         IC-736     1,2,3,        -  . ,  .     ""!  :wink: (    ,        !     !)   :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

> -  "" . -, ,     .


 ,      ,     .  3 (    )       ,   ,       ""  ,  (  )   (   , /  )  . 
       - MIC SEL:

FP (front panel 8-pin MIC jack), 
RP (rear panel 3.5 mm MIC jack), 
and LINE IN (rear-panel LINE IN jack). 
Tap 1 to toggle between .Low and .High mic gain range for the selected mic.
Tap 2 to turn mic BIAS on/off (turn on for electret mics).

 ,       -    6- ,    .      ,     .

----------


## UN7CI

> ,      ,     .


    ()    ,     .
      ,       , .  :  :

----------


## UN7CI

!

    (  "") ,    ,       .    .
,    -  .
         3   UR5LAM.
        !

      -  . 
     RA3BA -    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,       , .


     .      -    - "--",    .   :Very Happy:   BIAS   Low       .

*UN7CI*
   ""   -        ,      .   ""   AGC, ,      - AGC SLP (   ,   ). ,  80-    UB5  UA6    .       .        .

----------


## UN7CI

> .


 , , -    ,       3,     ,       . 
** .

!

----------


## BWW

,       ,   3.    ,     
 ,    ,     .  ...........!!!!!
UN7CI          ,        7800 .
           3.700   ""     .
 !

----------


## va2wdq

> BWW
> 
>     ,       ,   3
> 
> 
> ,  ,      .
>     : "  -   -".


        , ,  -   .      -  )))

  ""  -      .    -        "" .       ,   .      ,    .

,   3,    ,    -   .    ,  ,    .

73!

----------


## VA6AM

.
     ???

    ,     .

       ,     .

----------


## BWW

To VA2WDQ
   ,       .  ,   100W , DSP ,
  ,    .
7800   ,  ,     .      ,    .
 ,   ,           . 
3     ,        .    ,     .....  .
To UN7LQ
           K3
    ,  .
          ,   
Elecraft   ARRL  Sherwood.     .
 -         ,   ( )        .
  3   ,  ,     .
  ....

   73!

----------


## R9LZ

3 - ..

----------


## ua5aa

...  3   . ,      ,    ...

----------


## KARRA

?      ??

        !!

----------


## RK4FB

**
 ,  ,    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

#
  -   3.   ,    :

PER-BAND POWER CONTROL:           ,     ,         . 

RECEIVE RFI DETECTION:      ( 2watts)    ( ) .     VFO   HI RFI -    ( ,     ..)

EXTERNAL ALC:   ALC    PA     SSB-.       .

----------


## R9LZ

> . ?


   ,     -  .
    -   .
-3    ...

----------


## ES4RZ

, !

----------


## VA6AM

> , ,     .
> .


    ?

----------


## RK4FB

, !
     RA9LZ  14   :Smile:  
        -3.     - !  "" ,  ""  ,   .    , !   ,         -3.

----------


## RK4FB

*RA3BA*
" "       100-300          -  ""  6,       -    ,     -     -  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3BA

Terry. ,      SSB?      ?    ,   1000D   775DSP?

----------


## apg

-  .

----------


## Terry

> Terry. ,      SSB?      ?    ,   1000D   775DSP?


 .          .       2,7 kHZ-  .     2,1 kHZ-,  .   K3    .      -   . 
  FT 1000MP 5 FIELD   (D   ).    -MARK  .
  ICOM 775         -  .      . K3   "" . 
      ,   .  ,      -    .
 P.S.     70000.   K3  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> K3    .      -   .





> -MARK  .





> K3   ""


No comment...

----------


## RK1AT

> ICOM 775         -  .


 ,        ?   ?,  , !

----------


## RA3BA

,  .   3  775   1000-  -   .  ,     .    -. -   , ,   . -    ,            .        -  . ,  ,  3       ()   . ,  ,    ,   -  . , ,  -  . ,      -     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

IC-7800.
  ,    .

----------


## UR5LAM

3   Heil   .    75%.    " "   :Very Happy:   ,     -   ,  :

----------


## UR5LAM

.  SMS-,      .

 ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

,   -3     ,  ,  ""? -           !       ,    -3  ,  ""     ?!

----------


## ES4RZ

20-. ,    -3  , ..    UR5LAM.
  -3.     .

----------


## ES4RZ

, !

----------


## RA1WU

....
   ,
  .

   .  ,
   ,    :Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> RA3BA,       ,


,    .
     ,  . 
         ,      
   ! 
 ,   , ..      ?
  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,          !  ,   , ..      ?


C " "     2. ,      ""  -. ,    ,     ,  ..  ""  .,      "" ?
 ,  -     (K2&K3)        ..  2 ,     ,        .  3   ,   ,   ,   RX-EQ      , -   "" .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

.
   .
        .
    .




> 1-   ,   ,      DSP     ,     .


      .
     ,        :Very Happy: 
  ,     -  ESSB.  :Embarassed:

----------


## R9LZ

> PF1  PF2   3 
>        - SLP  THR.


,     ?
     -  ..   :Very Happy:  ,  -..

----------


## UR5LAM

**
LZ1VB     -  ,   CONFIG    TECH MD,       ,       (AGC THR, AGC SLP  .) -       PF1  PF2       ..         . 
 ,         ,     .



> THR = 8  AGC SLP = 4
>    ?


      .

----------


## RA3BA

3:       - 7-  8-?      . 73!

----------


## UA9OC

?           ?
-      .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

.    ,      ,       3505    ?
 UA9OC/9

----------


## UA9OC

,  -     ...
   -    .:-)

----------


## UA9OC

,   - .   ,      .     ( !!!   ) .... :-)
 UA9OC/9
P.S.  ?        "", 3   .

----------


## ve3kf

3    ,      ,   .     .     /. 
   3    -           .   . 3    ..  . .
     IC756.  765-  .

----------


## RW3LB

,   REV.

----------


## R6KA

....
  TS 690    ,   FT 990      -    /     .   ...50-  Kemwood-        .
73!

----------


## BWW

Elecraft     3.
        4 (ESSB),  ""    , ...

----------


## RW3LB

6- . . - ( 50  )  7.045, 7.065  14.080 .  -1  20 ,  -60  42-45.     KXV3.

----------


## RAMBLER

,  14154  RA9LZ  3  SSB -      - ,     ,    ,     ...         ,            -  ,     ?

----------


## RAMBLER

> 14.140     , ,
> ...


 ,    .

----------


## RAMBLER

> 3    !   ,  **  2.7    .  **  !


   ?         .
     -           ,     .

----------


## RK4FB

*RW3LB*
    ,        ,   ...      - ,  0 0S 9O       8O

----------


## RA3BA

,      3       .      .       .       100   . 63 .    .

----------


## RA3BA

,  ,       .   FT-2000  ,   . -  .   ,  ,   . ,  ,        .   RX        .  CW        400-800 ,   SSB  .     ,  .    :      ?      LSB-USB.     -           .          , , Yaesu.     :      RX, Tx, LSB, USB        .

----------


## BWW

to UA3ASR
,     ,     .... 8O

----------


## BWW

to RAMBLER
OK,        ,  .....  :Smile:

----------


## BWW

to RAMBLER
     ,           .  DSP     2.8     ALC  CMP     ( ),      .
       14.140

----------


## RW3LB

..,  10      1-4=8  PF1-PF2=2.

----------


## BWW

to RW3LB
  "  ",  "  "     ALC
    Alc-.
  120w no problem

----------


## RAMBLER

> ..  ,    -    .


 .         .

----------


## RA3BA

UN7GZ.     1.96.      ,   -.   ,      .    .
        .
1.   ,           " ",    .
2.    3   ,   .
3.  (  ):
-  ,      ,    . ,  PRO (    ),  ,  FT-950,      ;
-        ;
- ,    ,   ,   4;
--  ,  ,         ;
-  -         ;
-    ,   ;
-   ,        ,      ;
-      ,     0,5  (!).  -    ;
-   CW (     :  ,  ,    );
-    CW-   -    ;
- -   ,  .
  ,    ! ,  ,     :   ,      (     )!!!
 ,         ,   !

----------


## RA3BA

UN7GZ.       -.    , ,      "".
   .   .    2- ,    ,    ""  . , ,      .     ,   . 
, , 3-   ,      ()    . 
, 3-  ,    CW   ,    ,     . 
,   ! ,        .

----------

.        .       .  80% CW.   - FT-2000.

----------


## UR5LAM

> KFL3A-2.8K  2.8 kHz, 8-pole roofing filter  2.7 kHz 5 pole filter


,      ,      (2,7k  2,8k)?  ,    3  2,8k 8-  .

----------


## BWW

RA3BA,  -     (  ),     BETA      ,   Regular Release     ,   ,     .
     .

to UR5LAM
,    ,   ,
  ,    2,8  2,7  -  ,           .
  5-   2,7.     ,   8-   2.8,  
 .  ,   ,       ,    " "
  6 2,7 2,1  250   , 2,7.
73!

----------


## RW3LB

5- . 2,7 .  -6=3,1   -60=5,2 .  >2 .    .   . 8- . 1 -     ,  .        2,8 -,        ! ,    4,5  .   .

----------

.        "",         (  ).   (   ) 2,8, 1 ,  400 .  ,   .  FT-2000 3    95% . .   , 6   ,     ?     ,          .

----------


## ES4RZ

**   :
 - 2.8; 2.1; .40
USB
KXV3
100 w
Tuner (ant)

----------


## nomade

.
  ON4UN  K3     .         .

----------


## RA3BA

LZ1VB.   . ,       .   .   ,           . 
    US4IPO.   ,  ,   -     ,  ,  .     -  . 
     3    -   TS-480,   .   480    .     , ..       .

----------


## LZ1VB

> -        ;


    !
        .           ,      .

----------


## BWW

to UA3ASR
    ,  -     
 .
  ,  -    
  .
,      ,   .
     ,   ,    .

----------

> 3    -   TS-480,   .   480    .     , ..       .


     ?  ,      ?

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,     .


    .

----------


## VA6AM

> ASR    ,     ,      ,      ,     ,       ,                 ,      !


      .
    -     .
 3    ,      ,.     .
     ,      , .  .
      .

----------


## RAMBLER

> ....


  -    ?

----------


## BWW

to RAMBLER
,         /.          .           -    .

----------


## RAMBLER

.

----------


## RAMBLER

-.
    ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> .           -    .


      . 
       /      .      ,   RA3BA  :Smile: .
   THR 8, SLP 0

----------


## RA3BA

UN7GZ. ,     ,    .         .     -  ,    . 
    ,     .   ,          100  .   250 ,     ,   .     ,   63      .  100     . 
     ,       , , ,    .        15    3     , -     .     3-     . ,  ,     PRO,           SSB.  ,   1000D  775DSP,     3  .   3      -     .         !

----------


## BWW

to RA3BA
 ....( ,    )
 ,  ,           ?

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
> A    RF  12   .
> 
> 
> ,   ....


 ,    ...

----------


## RA3BA

UN7GZ. ,       , ,    .     . -     ,  10 -    .      100 -     .    . 1.   0   .. 2. .               2,05 .     .     ,      -. .
    ,    3  718-    . , ,     .     3 .  718-  5      .  , "" ,   , .   1000D     ,  -  . ,   . ,      3        . ,  ""     .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,    .


        ,     3,     .    K3 Update Utility (Windows Version 1.1.6.3)  June 3, 2008 ** ( ->),  ,    -    .
      ,   .    -   [ ],    ,  [    3].    3       . 
     232-    ,     ,  , ,  CW  ..

----------


## RAMBLER

> ?        ,      .         .


     ?     .

----------


## LZ1VB

> .


      .    ,    -    :Smile:

----------


## RA3BA

, ,    -  .        ,    (    60   ).

----------


## RA3BA

!   , !   .    ,           .   7 , , .
     . , -      .
3559,65  3575,63  3582,65  3682,00 3717,00  3831,00  7051,40  7068,40 14027,00 14294,60  14327,50  21016,00  21193,55 21448,05  24904,55  24953,00 28003,70  28047,95  28937,70  28983,75  29082,00  29658,20

 , , -    .  ,   .         ,     .

----------


## RA3BA

LZ1VB.  ,  ,     .  ,          -  ,   .
    . 
   : 4-102,   MINI-CIRCUITS CAT-30 30 ,   3   .
  USB 2,8 , 14200 : 
- PRE Off,    +/=3:  0,5;
- PRE ON: 0,37 ;
   CW 0,5 :
- PRE Off: 0,13 ;
- PRE On: 0,1 .
  USB 2,8 , 28500 :
- PRE Off: 0,7 ;
- PRE On: 0,75  (!!!)
  CW 0,5 :
- PRE Off: 0,2 ;
- PRE On: 0,13 .

   10,5 ;        PRE: 7,2 .

       ?        3?

----------


## UR5LAM

*RA3BA*
  ,       3   .   (    $12-15).
  2        ,     -   .     -      3   .

     3     -    ,         .
        -      AGC THR,             .

----------


## RW3LB

- USB    USB-COM,     .    **,    .. !!!    . RA3BA-    3?         RF  .

----------


## LZ1VB

> RF  .


HAGC       211.     .           599+5   599+25 .     .

----------


## UR5LAM

NR. 
20  PT7GLC       .    NR  .

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM. ,   .       ,     .  !    NR,    ()   ,     .     CW,           NR.      ,   ?        , NR    . , ,    ,       (, ,   !) . 
   ,       (,  )  .       Yaesu YH-77   .         .    .   .

----------


## RW3LB

RA3BA-      PRE OFF-ON   6  8 .   Spectogram 16.     PRE-ON   .  USB-COM      HRD. .

----------


## Serg63

3 1099
 ----   
 CW  14100KHZ ---AGC-OFF   -- BW-400 NORM 
RF max
RX  
 2.7   


 50OHM
  0 dbv  ---PRE ON   --
- 4 dbv  ---PRE OFF 

 50OHM
 AFV 110-117---PRE ON   --
 AFV 75-80 ---PRE OFF --

USB -COM      2     

    PROFILIC

----------


## RA3BA

, ,  !    ,      .     :        .    , ,    . ,     ,   , ,  .    USB-RS232,     3  .  , ,   ,       SSB .   ,   2-3  . ,  .

----------


## Serg63

NR  (   )  756     
     ....      
  3           -       firmware-.
  NR   .

----------


## RW3LB

.   ,   ,       .       !

----------


## Serg63

4     ...
 3       .
     PSK-CW-RTTY
   7800     9000

----------


## RA3BA

160, 80  40     3   IC-R9000 ( ,  ,    ,  - 2.4  0.5 ).     CW  SSB       .          (   )       ,   QRM.  3-         .      ( CW,   SSB)    -    .      ""    .

----------


## RA3BA

,    SSB  3     IC-R9000,         (   ).  3   ,    .  CW     3  "",     9000-.     3    2.02            1.96. ,    .

----------


## RA3BA

, , ,  .  ,  ,   .       . ,  ,     AGC-F,   ,           .       , ,   . ,      .  ,   USB  LSB,     ,     .   .    ,        .

----------


## RW3LB

3 .   *NORM*  . 3. .

----------


## ve3kf

RTFM   Reset To Factory Mode ..

----------


## Serg63

RA3BA
 -          +  KSYN3-KREF3-      ... ...
 RESET -   2.23
http://www.elecraft.com/K3/k3_software.htm. ..
       (3)  .

----------


## RA3BA

.      .      SSB (   40 ).  100         TUNE.      . ,      . ,     :   .       . ,    CW             ,      .  SSB   .   "".      : : "   ,       !"
           DSP.

14200 ; 2,8 ; USB: PRE OFF: 0,33 ; PRE ON: 0,2 .

14200; 0,5 ; CW: PRE OFF: 0,15 ; PRE ON: 0,095 .

28500; 2,8; USB: PRE OFF: 0,4 ; PRE ON: 0,32 .

28500; 0.5; CW: PRE OFF: 0.2 ; PRE ON: 0,14 .
28500 :

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,    CW             ,      .





> -  CW Fast-slow        ...


       CONFIG?      AGC FAST  AGC SLOW? 
     .    SLOW    120,   FAST 20 (  ,   -hi!)

----------


## Serg63

FAST-SLOW  CW 
  TEXT DEC  OFF
  CW   
 FAST-SLOW

----------


## Serg63

> CW             ,      .  SSB   .   "".




       -

----------


## RA3BA

-       SSB    10 ?  W      ,   . , ,   , ..   10    .  , ,    ,    .

----------


## LZ1VB

,  -       .     ,     LSB/USB  .

----------


## Serg63

Low-Power (5 W) TX Gain Calibration
Set power to exactly 5.0 watts. (Make sure
CONFIG:PWR SET is set to NOR so power
on all bands can be set one time using the PWR
control.)
 Hold TUNE ; VFO B should show about 5 W
 Tap XMIT to exit TUNE.
 Repeat this procedure on 80-6 meters

High Power (50 W) TX Gain Calibration
The TUNE power
output indication should be about 50 watts.
Calibrate TX gain at 50 W on ALL bands.


 49 






> SSB (   40 ).  100         TUNE.      . ,      .

----------


## Serg63

3
    LP-Pan   
http://www.youtube.com/results?uploa..._date_uploaded

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM (    ). ,          .     (   SSB)    ,   .         . , !    ""     "".      ?

----------


## Serg63

EQ       TX  RX     -       HRD .

CW RX FLAT
AI0;K31;MN008;SWT53;  MN255;K30; 
CW RX 400Hz
AI0;K31;MN008;SWT53;  SWT24;DN;DN;SWT27;UP  ;UP;UP;SWT29;DN;DN;D  N;DN;DN;MN255;K30;
  HRD         
  K3 utility
        .
   GM0ELP - DM7TN-G3RXQ

----------


## Serg63

> 1498  3   , 
>       .


 

 :Super:

----------


## Serg63

> , ,        ,  .     .


....    2  
-      -    
....   
 3         73!

----------


## UR5LAM

3   web- Clifton Laboratories,           .
**

----------


## EW1DX

_"  .  ON4UN   .  Oriona 2   K3.            .         3.         .       .  ."_ 

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread20061.html

----------


## ur5mid

3,      .       proIII ft2000 ts2000 K3-.    .   756PROII  756PROIII   100 000       . K3     .        ,     .                     (, Band decoder`s,  ,    ..)

----------


## EW1DX

!
  ?  -  ?
    :
1.  Ψ.
2.  Ψ   .
???????
     "  "      .   ?    -   .     ...
    !!!!
  - !!!
    !!! 
 :!:   :!:   :!:  
  ...   ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> 3,      .       proIII ft2000 ts2000 K3-.    .   756PROII  756PROIII   100 000       . K3     .  ...


      ,       -          -3 ???      FT-2000  ,     ,          .        .  -3  ,        -  ,         ,    ,    RA9LZ,  -3 -3,       .

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
  ...    SO2R -        :wink:

----------


## ES4RZ

> 5  !


 UA9JQR   775DSP ?!

----------


## Megagerz

! :claps:  :duel:    :-:  :-:

    5  -,   !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Megagerz

> , -5


  ,          ! 8O      ! :wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Megagerz

uw8m

  ,           !73!  :  :   :Very Happy:

----------

*To Megagerz*    FT2000?

----------


## ES4RZ

> 



  .... !

----------


## R9LZ

> ,      K3 Elecraft.   .


 !
  ,   ,  ,   ,   "".

----------


## ur5mid

NB  3  20

----------


## UR0MC

> ?     .


 ,  RK4FB,   ,      UW8M,        3.
    : "   ,  ,   "   :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

> .


   (-3/3),   .

----------


## UR0MC

> *UR0MC*
>        .   : "   - ,   ,   - ,   ."    - "       ,   "" -   "


 :          ,    .     .     ,  .      ,    .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

to uw8m
1.     "20.08__11-45__47.mp3"      
    "K3.gif"
     ( 12!)      1,2_1,3?
  RK4FB      ( )/ ( )
   NR -  .
2.      ( ),  22050   ,  , 
    .
3.  ,     2    3,         .
  .

----------


## UR5LAM

*RA3BA*
"The K3 has 100 general-purpose memories (00-99),
plus up to 80 per-band memories (M1-M4 on each
of 11 regular bands and 9 transverter bands). Each
memory holds VFO A and B frequencies, modes,
filter presets, antenna selection, and other settings."

3  100  ""  (00-99),   80- ""   ( 1-4  ** -  9  ).      VFO A  VFO B, ,  ,    .

     :
00 -  CW- 160
01 -  DIGI- 160
02 -  SSB- 160
 ..
    1-4       (QRP, DIGI,RDA,     ..)

*Oleg UR6EJ*
,  .             .      (  ?  :Smile:  ),       "".

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
 ,     ,    -      ,   .      -  ,      .   :Laughing:

----------


## UR0MC

> *UR0MC*
>  ,     ,    -      ,   .      -  ,      .


  :Crazy:  
            .   ,     :Smile:  

     - :
RIG - FT-1000Mark V, Yaesu FT-2000D,Yaesu FT-847, ICom-910H, Kenwood TS-850,Kenwood TS-850.
TX ANT:
160m-stack 2x2el delta loop for USA,VP2E,InvVee,Vert  .
80m-2el delta loop for USA/VK,VP2E,InvVee,2 el delta loop for JA
40m-4el QUAD,2el QUAD,2el QUAD
30m-2el QUAD
20m-stack 6 over 6 over 6 el monobend yagi ,6el QUAD,4el QUAD,4el QUAD,
17m-3el QUAD
15m-stack 6 over 6 over 6 el monobend yagi ,8el QUAD,6el QUAD,6el QUAD,3 el YAGI
12m-4el QUAD
10m-stack 6 over 6 over 6 el monobend yagi,10el QUAD,6el QUAD,6el QUAD,3 el YAGI
6m-8el QUAD 1.5wl
2m-4x12 el 2wl (HM)
0.7m-4x19 el  6wl (HM)
0.23m-DISH 1.5m 
RX ANT:
Bev 350m long-5,45,60,90,160,185,2  40,270 grad azim.
Stack 2xBev 350m long for USA,stack 2xBev 350m long for pacific,
4  K-94= 4 SQUARE RX

----------


## LZ1VB

+ DSP  200  -   !   400   16           :Smile:

----------

!
   .  ,       ,  "  ".        ,    .....  .   ,   ,  .  ,     . 90%   - .  10%  (    )   .    . ,  ,             pile-up.          ,      ?   ,  2-3 ,      .  ,  10% ,       .    ,  ,      ft-2000     .       ......   ,     .    ,          .       ,       1 .  ,       .      -      .    .   -   .     ,     -cool,   ! 
 UR0MC.
     ft-2000.   .      ,   , ,  .          .

----------


## RA3BA

,    :  ,    ,   .      3-     .  .     400 ,       .  - !       ( ,   TX CW YES).    . ,       ?    ?          3  . .  ,   . ,         .  1000-D, 1000 5, 781, 775DSP  .   .     - ,   ,   .       -?   UR5LAM,    .

----------


## RW3LB

LZ1VB ,       ,       ,    .    ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

*RA3BA*
        , ** , ,     ,         .   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
 ,   ,   ,  ,    "   -  "
 , ,   RA3BA.

----------


## UR0MC

> !
>  UR0MC.
>      ft-2000.   .      ,   , ,  .          .


 , .       ,     -  .  :  :  

      160   -        .          :  :

----------


## RW3LB

,    ,      .                 ,   -,  ....    1966    ( 4 . ) 10-      ,   ...

----------


## RA3BA

,   ""    (,  )   : "  -!".      ,    "-".    ,        , -  ,  .  ..  ..     20-        -. 100 %      ,   ICOM    ,   -  . YAESU-  ,        -  .  , -    ,        " "    ?!  -        ,     ?

----------


## RA3BA

RK4FB.     -       .  ,        .     ,    . ,  ,  . ,      ,   ,    .   3,   "  ",      .     .     "-"     .     . ,        .   ?          . ,     . ,  "  "          .     "-" :?

----------


## ru0ai

-3,        ,  -3     -     ,     ,       - . 

,    -3 . - .    ,  , .

----------


## Serg

> 


 ! ,    ,      VFO-A=VHF-B  (       ), ,            A-B   A=B..    5            ,     "  "...

----------


## LZ1VB

RK4FB
,         ARRL. dB    dB.       -     .       .    3 -  ,    - .     :Very Happy: .       -   :Very Happy: 

,     :Very Happy:

----------


## LZ1VB

,  !    .       :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

,   .
     DX,      3,       "" .
,,  ......          300 .

  , ,  ,   ,     .     3.

      ,  3  .      "" .   ,    .

     ,  . 

      ,          .        .
  ,    .

----------


## R9LZ

> 3.


!
     ,    :  ,  ..."
,    ,    3,    .
. .   -    .
   RK9LWA ( RDA),    .

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   ?   ,      ?       ?  ?   ?


IMD 3-  2  - 101
  Yaesu  Icom    - 85
   ?
    ,      ,     .
  10-20   
     ,  ?

----------


## 4Z5ML

> ,    .           160  80           500     ?       3.


 ׸?....         ?   ?

----------


## UR5LAM

.       3  SDR-1000  , -      3      .   -  !    -     ,       ( *80-* ),  ,     3,672.     .

----------


## va2wdq

,

SDR-   .    ?

73!

----------


## UR5LAM

.

----------


## Valek

,  ,     TEST    (  ,  )      MON,  ,    , .    ATU  . -    ?.

----------


## ur5mid

> .       3  SDR-1000  , -      3      .   -  !    -     ,       ( *80-* ),  ,     3,672.     .


      .  3672,   .

----------


## R9LZ

> -3  -  ...


  RZ3CC,         ...

----------


## LZ1VB

,   ,    support-   . 
    -    -    , , .    ,        ,      :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   ,    support-   . 
>     -    -    , , .    ,        ,


   ,       .    ,           ,          11, 865 ,      -    .        ,      -       .      ,    ,    ,       ...    ,      .            ... 
     -        "".

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,       ...


,       :Very Happy: .      - 3  PROIII,     .   -     ,      PROIV,  PROV     :Very Happy: 
   ,    e   .     40   2. , .   . ,    ,  .     ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## R9LZ

.   .

----------


## RK4FB

*RA3BA*
      -  ,     ? ,      -3,       " "   :Very Happy:  ,   ---   ,    ,      ,   .           ,   ,       -      -      -.           -   .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ..            ,      .


  :Very Happy: .   ,    ,      .   CW   1000.  7           .    .   .         .

----------


## RK4FB

*RW3LB*
   ,        FrontEnd     ,  IC-756PROiii  FT-2000.     ,      - -  .      ,               :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK1AT

*RK4FB* , ,      ,    , ,    -3  !     -3,     ,   ,      


> 


    ,   -   ,    ,   !
!

----------


## UR5LAM

!      . 
   UT2FW, (SDR   )       ,   3:

----------


## RW3LB

UR5LAM:    SWL  ,   .    KXV3,       . ,     -  .    RTTY ,   ** .  40     . -  7.045,    14.080.     .       .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 40     . -  7.045,    14.080.     .


 ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

3   3,672.
   (14:46UTC)     59+40. ,   .

----------


## RW3LB

.  80 .   ,   3.679.10  RV3EFF   55,  +5-10 .

----------


## Valek

to UR5LAm     ?    MENU->MIC SEL ?     2,  MIC SEL-FP.L BIAS,MIC+LIN-OFF

----------


## UR5LAM

UR5MID&LZ1VB      3672.  ,      BBC-News,          -  612.

  "":

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?


 , ,       ,    .
      2.   :Very Happy: 

   ,   2   !!!
  3672   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> - 1224, 1836, 2448....


,    1224  1836.

----------


## UR5LAM

! 
   , ,        . 
     ,   SDR-   2.      !

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM  . ,    3672-    3, -    . -  6-  .        .   ,        3672 .   0,3       20102     80-  .              .      14 ,      .  .  , :      -?       80-.     S-   .        200   50    0,3 .       3672    .      .  4-102.

----------


## RK4FB

> 3672    .      .  4-102.


      ...  ?  ?

----------


## RA3BA

RK4FB.         .  ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

> P.S.  ,          ,        . ,         -    .


   -         612     6   - , ,     :Laughing:     ?   ?

----------


## RK4FB

*RA3BA*
,     -     :!:  ,     ,     .

----------


## RA3BA

,      ,     .  ,    ,     .   ,  .      .      ,       -     . , ,   ,    .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ,        3672 .   0,3       20102     80-  .


  ,        120  (0.3 /0.3 )?   ,        .  ,        ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Genadi Zawidowski*
, .                 ,   -3.       ,    -         ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RW3LB

RK4FB    ?  ,       ?    ,  3       ?      , -  .

----------


## RK4FB

*RW3LB*
,     -  ,     -3,     ,       ,    -   ,        .         1- ,       .

  ,      -  ,           ,       .   -   ,    .

       -3,    "    "         ,         .

PS        (      )        ,      ..     . 

PPS   -3     ,  , ,          -   ,    ,   -       .  - - !    !

----------


## RA3BA

,  ,  ,    120   .      ..      2.8    3672    9       .       ,    .  ,     .      UR5LAM  ,   , 9+40        612 .       - .
 UR5LAM. ,        . !     .          2- . ,     . -          3.  ,      .                .
 RK4FB.  ,         ,    :  20             .         . ,      .

----------


## RA3BA

,          .      .   ,            9+40. , , !         ? ,            10-20 ?             ,    ? ,      - ,         .

----------


## UR5LAM

C   ,     -   612   S9+5,    3672   ,    S- !     ...




> -3  -  ...


    ! 
          !      !         .  !!! 8O 

*RA3BA*
,    !
*RK4FB*
,   ""!   :!:

----------


## RW3LB

,         C  R  !     ,    ,  -   .

----------


## RA3BA

P.S.        .       -    -   -.          ,       -.       ,      ,    .  ,   ,               .

----------


## RW3LB

--     ,   !

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -3.


 ,   ARRL      3.  :wink:    ,         .

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM. ,   . 1. "   ,      ",     -. 2. ,      . 3.        .   ,  ,   ,          , ..       . 4.  ,          612 ,       ,   9+60  (50 ),      ,    ,   ,    (!). 5.        ?   ,  . ,          . 6.      ,         ,    .   ,    .     ,  ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## Llll

> ,        3672 .   0,3       20102     80-  .
> 
> 
> 
> ,  ,  ,    120   .      ..      2.8    3672    9       . .


     ,    0,3   20102      3672 S-    9 ?
   ?   ,     50      -  ?

----------


## UR5LAM

.  ,    .   , .              .   !
*RA3BA*
   -  84   16-  ,   - R7000,    16- .          .

----------


## ur5mid

- R7000,
    16- .          .[/quote]

R7000,  - UR8LV.   Cuscraft R7000  .

----------


## RA3BA

,   .        .

----------


## RA4SD

W8JI     -dx-  160   ,   ,      . ,      ,    3-           .
www.w8ji.com       3   .
     1000-       , . .    .

RA4SD

----------


## RA4SD

ES1BA:
     FT-1000MP,  :
http://www.w8ji.com/ft1000mk_v.htm

RA4SD

----------


## VA6AM

- -

----------


## UR5LAM

W4 .  . :(  .    .

----------


## UR5LAM

.  .   ( ) -   .     ,   .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...      ,   SDR-   2.      !


???

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,  2      .   ,    .


         ,    -    -     , =,      :Super:  

    ( ),      :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM. ,  ,      .   ,      ,         ,     ,    .     .   . ,  ,        .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ( ),


 ,          .              ,        ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> ... ,       ...
> 
> ...   (  " ")       (  IC-7700/7800     ).


 ,       "bang for the buck" -       .             PT8000,     IC7700,         :Very Happy:

----------


## kmike

,  7700  Steppir -     ?

----------


## ES4RZ

,   .    /  . .. ,    .
  -3         ,      .

----------


## ew4dx

> -3         ,      .


   !  :Super:   :Crazy:

----------


## RW3LB

: MCU 02.31    DSP 01.89

----------


## LZ1VB

,     beta   :Very Happy: .

----------


## RA3BA

!   . ,   :     10 .

----------


## Llll

> 250   2.1 .     UR5LAM,   ,  DSP .


      ?

----------


## Llll

> 1817  " " ( S9+40  S-)       ,  3

----------


## RW3LB

5000 -    3  2.34 .
    ,         14 ,
  2.7 ,    .
   ,     .
PREAMP ON .
:     3   1.5   !!!  ,   
      .
   ---   5- . 2.7   3       5000 2.7.
      ,   3.
  3    ,     .
NB    3 .    .
    ,   ,   ... 3    ,     5000   +EMU0202,   
    +     .
      3 .

----------


## RW3LB

,     .  3   .    1000 (    )  3  .       .

----------


## bhope

> RW3LB
>  ,      ...


  .      -    .  SDR    K3.
      3 ... - 2.7%  4     2 .            .           ...      .    0.005%   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

bhope



> ...   .  SDR    K3.


-      RW3LB  ,          .
  3 ,    .
     ,          ,
    ,  , NB    ( ).
**     .  
,      .    :Very Happy: 
--------------
RW3LB



> .


 !
              .   :Very Happy: 
   :



> ,


     ,        .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .          2- . ,     . -          3.  ,      .                .


        3      . .
   ()      .
-,        (  1,5:1)   .     -      ,       ,     .    .      .
-,     ,  - ,  .  :Smile:           ATU.
 ,     160 (  SSB-),      ,  3   HI CUR ( ),     10-     .    .
.    ,    ,   . ,  ,    .     .
           .

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3ov*
    ?   :Laughing:

----------


## UR5LAM

,     ,           ()    2 (   UA6HJQ),  ? ,  ?
  - "   ,      ?".   :  :  
         2 ,    (     !) -    .   :Super:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      ,   ,  .          .


  3         :Very Happy:     ""   2000$. 

         : "  ,    ,       ---          ,        -,             ."

----------


## RW3LB

,   - !         . -   !

----------


## bhope

> ,          ,
>     ,  , NB


   -    :Smile: 
     ""  100            ,     59+60         (       )       , ..     ,   .        15  10    ,          .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   - !         . -   !


     ?    ,    , - . -    ",       ",      -    .     - ,      .     .

  ,  -       .

       -3   3, FT-1000 etc,  ,  ,      ,      -       ,    FrontEnd TRX     .

 -     .         .  . 

    -3:

   -                   ,  IC-756-PROiii, FT2000 etc      ,      -      MainUnit.  -   ?   -   ,    IFGain         .

    -    ?  ...  ,    ?   ,        -3,    ???

  , -3   ,   505       -     ,          .     ,   --- "   ",         (      50  ).

----------


## RW3FY

> , 
>   SDR  Flex        ,
>           .
>  3        ,   SDR      .
>         .
>          ,  ,   3  ,   SDR (),
>     Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit   20
>     0,005%.
>    ,       .


     ,  ,        (     ,      ). 

      ,        (  ),   ,    DSP.  ,      ,  . 

   ---    ,  ,    -      ---  ,      . ,         ,    ---      ---             .




> 4. 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  3    ,     
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ,  SDR      (   )  .


,   . 

-,  -  24-        .   , ,        (   ).       ---     ,             50 . 

 -,   ---  ,     .      ,      ---  ,   ,   ""  ""    . 

  ---       ,    ,   24-       (96,  ,  ),   6*24+6 = 150  (  "" ,     ).       " ",          , ..          (/),         , ..       ---      . ,  .       SSB    ""    10lg(96/3) = 15,  , ,   3   165 .     ARRL Lab  ,    SDR-    110  ( ,    ,   ,     ).   165   110   55 ---          ,      . ,     :
(55-6)/6 = 8. ,    (     )     8 , ..    ---     .             ?   --- . ..           ,   ,       ,         ---     . ,  "     ",        ,    DSP .

          "      "  ,     .   ,   .           ,  .        ,      ---  ,        .    -3       -?   -3     .    .        " "    --- , , 80  (       96,       !) ---            .   ,             ,        .    24  :
165 - 80 = 85 
(85-6)/6 = 13
..         8,  13  ---      . ,      80       ,     -3,    ---      ,                    .    ,       ---           ---            .    -      ,       ---        .

    ---      ,  ,   ,  ---   -         40      .     ,   "low end",                     , , ,  .  ,  ---     -    ,     QTH   40-. , ,            ,     --- ,           , ,   ,       .

----------


## RK4FB

> - ,    ?


 -       :Laughing:     ,  ,     ,        ARRL         .  :Very Happy:   , UR5LAM,      ,   ?          ,   ,      :Very Happy:  , .       .     ---             .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     ,    .     .
> 3     ,     ,    .


      ,          :Very Happy:         -   ,    ,       .    -   -   50-   :Very Happy:     ,    ,      .              :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:      -    -             , ,      "-"   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> Elecraft   .   ,    .


     ,     ,    ,        ,    -.     .  :Super:

----------


## Llll

3    PowerSDR http://www.telepostinc.com/

----------


## vaay

,           . 
  .        
  .   ?  :Smile: 

          .
 .   ,      ???
99%     -     ..,  ...          ...  :Smile: 

 . 
          .       4        ...  :Smile: 

       ...
 :Smile:

----------

ELECRAFT K3   3555   ?      S/     +40  .    http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/file.shtml    AudioTester v.1.4 .

----------


## VA6AM

> .  .


  ,    40-45 .      50-55.  .
       ,       .
 ,    2  , .
3   ,      . 

     UW3DI   ,  . 
,     ,    5-6 .

 3  ,    .
  ,     ,      .   Yaesu  Icom   .

,   .

----------


## ES4RZ

.
,     ,   -     ,  -3 ?!
    .     .  :Smile:

----------

> .
>   Spectrogram16      3.
> , , , NR, NB  . - .
>  -  "".


      ?              80 .    3555       :wink:       .              ?

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
 !         ICQ   :Very Happy:  
   ,   , *  (+)/    70* ,        -6  - 60 .              -2.         ?

----------

> *UR5LAM*
>  !         ICQ   
>    ,   , *  (+)/    70* ,        -6  - 60 .              -2.         ?


      .    .

----------


## LZ1VB

.  ,  .        ,    ,    .

----------


## UR5LAM

.
        .
 ,    .
     !!!
 2,7  1,8     -   .
 ? :

----------


## UR5LAM

.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UR5LAM     3,    .
  .
3 - 
2007 - 
 3    ,    /    10  .
  ESSB -       ...
    ,    DSP ,  2  RFT 3,100  200,
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Serg

> ESSB -       ...


      ? -    6....

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg
ESSB      , ..    
  .
.  "EXAMPLES.gif"   http://www.nu9n.com/intro.html
---------
uw8m
      ,         .
 -      3     (  ),
   -   .  :Very Happy: 
 ,     10 .    160 .
----------
P.S.
  ,  ESSB     3.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg
1.     3 "" -       .
2.      .
http://www.nu9n.com/mp3.html  -  , 9 .
    " MP3 *On-Air*  SSB Station Recordings"
 :
"All recordings were created using Cool Edit 2000 *in a flat 6 kHz receiver bandwidth*" .
--------------
P.S.
http://www.nu9n.com/essb_ready_rigs.html         ESSB.
     3 . 
2  3   ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RV3GM
  ,   .
 ,     3  ESSB   , 
   "", "", 775, S-2000, 950, 870, 850 ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

lz1vb
, 
   ,          .
  :
" -      3    ,   !"
     3    ,   ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,    :Very Happy:  
  KA7GKN_Marty       90  315.
.. ESSB    SSB  (315     300    Adobe Audition).
,     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ESSB, 
       , -     .
 ,   -          ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg
 ,            ?   :Very Happy:  



> "",        . IMHO.


 *IMHO*   ,   ** ( 8_10)      .
    ESSB    ,        HAM.
    "  "   .
       80_100  300 ,      **  
  10%    .
      " "    .
    ESSB  ,      PRO IC-756, FT-1000, TS
      ""    . 
       ,    .

----------


## Serg

*Oleg UR6EJ*

 ESSB  ,  " "   ...




> ESSB


 ,  ,         ,  ESSB   .   ""    .     ""   ,       ,      .

  3,   ,       .   ,  , ESSB-   .  ,       , ,     ! ,   ?

----------


## Serg

... 

TS-2000.    ,        .




> "KA7GKN 90 +315.mp3"
> 
> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29056
> 
>   2     ?


  .     .

     loopback     -,   ,      -  300  500.   "" ,   ,   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> loopback     -


          .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29055 
  .



> .


  -   ...
     ,        .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg



> ESSB ,    50-200  ""    ,    ...


 http://www.nu9n.com/intro.html ,      ,
   (  ) Natural Sound TX Bandwidth.gif
** ,    Natural Sound
    80_100  1       10 !   :Very Happy:  
                ,    
        . 
 ,     .
                 - 
    ,   .
    .

----------


## Serg

,           SSB,  ,   3          ,   ...

  -  ,     ...    ,   , .      .   , , ... ,   ES4RZ,       __ ,     3.    ...

 , ,    3,    DX    ... , -    - .

----------


## UR5LAM

*To all K3 owners.*

  .
   -  
 :

MCU 2.38 / DSP 1.90,  Sept. 7, 2008 Latest Regular Release

     NR.

,     ():

----------


## LZ1VB

, G4AON     ARRL http://www.astromag.co.uk/k3/        .

----------


## VA6AM

,   3    .
 ,  .   .
   ,    ,   ,       ,    3    .

----------


## WT2J

, 
       .
  ,      :Evil or Very Mad:  
 ,.  :Laughing:   :Super: 
   ?
73
lex

----------


## R9LZ

> -3





> ,


˸,  ...  :



> ,     ():


  ..

----------


## R9LZ

> .


  ...

----------


## VA6AM

> *K2PAL*
>   ,    .


     3   ,      .
    ,  3 . -)  :Super:

----------


## RA4RT

[/quote]

           .[/quote]

   ,      ,       .     3  .    ,  ,        .

 950SDX,   FT2000,     IC 780,   ,  .  6   20, 3   40.      .

----------

-   .    ,   ?   ?    -       400     . /    800,   . 73!

----------


## VA6AM

,     

   ,  .
  ,     ,

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
> ,     
> 
> 
> ,    RZ3CC     ,        ,       .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=30


    ?   DSP?
 DSP ,      ,     15 ,     15 .
        .
   ""    ,    5  .

----------


## EU1ME

> ,    3    .    ,         
> ...
>   3      Elecraft.


    YIK,   -        :Smile: 
    3  :
1.     -    -76 .     ,      .
2.  24, c  SNR 112 .         YIK   AKM5394A   CS c   123.      3 ,    15,      12  (..    1,  3      ).   ,     -  .
3.         .        ?
4.....
5.....
......

     CDG2000 -    .

----------


## RK1AT

, ,    ,             ,    ,          .

----------


## RK1AT

> FT-950    .    ...,        ,     .   .


   ,   ,    -.

----------


## va2wdq

> , ,  3 ,  ,   3       1000   .?


 ,  .     3 . .    CGQ 3   VE2TZT -   .       . , 1000MP      ,   160-80 ,   3-    .

 ,             3 . CW  3    ,   .            579. -    .

,        3  M/M   .                     1000-.  -,    WRTC,       .

73!

----------


## BWW

> *****
> 
>  ,    3    .    ,         
> ...
>   3      Elecraft.
> 
> 
>     YIK,   -       
>     3  :
> 1.     -    -76 .     ,      .


  ,      "" 
  ,   160/80  3  . 
  NB     : 
         IC-7800  3,   QTH  80     ()    - (  ,  - ) , -    ~59+10  . 
       IC         60-70  ,    , 
 3     (   NB,    )          . 
,            ,       . 
-   .... 
73!

----------


## EU1ME

3    :Smile: 
  SA612 -  IMD3    ...
  /     -    ,      ,     .      -  ,     :Very Happy:  .
 CDG -  -,  ,     ,           Pic-a-Star

----------


## RK4FB

> Icom    J309 ,   ...


         ,   IC-756PROiii; IC-7700; IC-7800
      ,           .     .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   Yaesu....   ,    ,  .    ,  , .


...   ,   - -    ,  -3  ,     ,    .        ?         -       .   - .   :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> ...     ,        .


  ,      ,   LZ1VB.
  ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## WT2J

, .




> ?      ,- 3    ,       -   ,  ...   ..    ,    . Laughing     3,     .          .


 , Alex .
   ,  3     ,        .
 ,  .

   .         3.

   ""   ,     .
http://www.bavarian-contest-club.de/projects/K3.pdf

,       IC 777KIT,TS3000.   ,  3, PC    ,      , .  ,          3!  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

> -3     ARRL  ,  ARRL      ,           ,       , ,   .       ,          .       ?   ,  .       .    ,  ,                ,       ARRL .    ??


,     ,     .  DownConversion         ,     UpConwersion. ,  ,  ARRL        ,      -     ,          ,      ,       -    ,       - .

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
,     ,  -        ,  ,    ,        .

:
1)        ,     
2)   ARRL         Down Conversion
3) K-3   ""

----------


## RV9UP

> ""   ,     . 
> http://www.bavarian-contest-club.de/projects/K3.pdf


   ,  3      20  IC-781(1990)  TS-850(1991).   "  "?
    TS-850 .   'praxistest'   ,  850-   .     'invalid system user, replase user and press ane key'?
       .  -   .     -     .     .

73
UP

----------


## LZ1VB

> 2)   ARRL         Down Conversion


             .  , .



> 3) K-3   ""


  ,      ,  W3QRZ    ARRL.        .

----------


## RK4FB

> .   .


 :     ?

----------


## RK4FB

> .  , .


 ?    .



> ,      ,  W3QRZ    ARRL.


,        ,   ARRL       ,     ?     ,     ,    ARRL   ?

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*



> Spurious and image rejection: 70 dB.   First IF rejection, 14 MHz, 98 dB;
>      50 MHz, 96 dB; image rejection,
>      14 MHz, 109 dB; 50 MHz, 71 dB.


   1,8; 3,5; 7; 21; 28   ?   ,    ,      1-  = 8..10               . ,       .

----------


## LZ1VB

> 1,8; 3,5; 7; 21; 28   ?   ,    ,      1-  = 8..10               . ,       .


      .  ,      ,   .   RSGB   ,  : "      100 ,   - 70 ".       > 70 dB.           ,      .

----------


## R9LZ

> RSGB   ,  :


       ,     .
      ...

----------


## RK4FB

> G4AON 
> 
> http://www.astromag.co.uk/k3/


 : -128    400     (+)/ 10   2,4  (      -)  0,21 ,    ,   IC-756PROiii   .  1 IC-756PROiii  0,16 .  .   -   .    .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...  ,     ,   ,         ,   ,  ..   ARRL.      -3    ,   ,   ,  .


 .   ",   "      .      100     ,    1000  .             :Very Happy: . ,   -     ,  ,    ?  :Very Happy: 
  "    -3    "  .      G4FON, K8ZOA, NC0B  .       RA3BA    ,          . ,  RA0JV      :Very Happy: .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,  RA0JV     .


 2-.   ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,          =100  =120 ,


  100      20    .   -, ,           -250 (75 )  FT1000(100).      3,5  1,8        -    .   -250        ,         765-   756,       20-25 .
 :Laughing:    -   :wink:

----------


## RV9UP

> RK4FB     ,   .       -          :wink:


      .               .   .
   .   .
 :  :  

73
UP

----------


## RK4FB

*******



> 100      20    .   -, ,           -250 (75 )  FT1000(100).


    ?  75  100,  100  120.  ?



> RK4FB     ,   .       -


   RK4FB -   ,     ,     -              .     RK4FB      ?       -     ,    -3     .  :Very Happy:  
   -      -  80-90    .     ,     -  ,        ,  -3      -3      .      -      - -3  **  :Very Happy:  ,     -  ,    .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,   .    ,  -      ,    3  .       .


  ? .       ?
       ?   ,    ,    . 3  .     HeathKit.        .
,  3    ,   "3         ".

73
UP

----------


## RV9UP

> ,     .....


 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0
     78  .

73
UP

----------


## ve3kf

> ,          =100  =120


  ,   ,    100  120 - .      .          :Smile:  



> -3


      -  .       -350              6 .  , ?  3 -         . ,,,,        ,    .   0,16             28   ..  ,  , .     .      0,16 ?      ,      .   ,     ..

----------


## vaay

> ?


        K3. .. .            .

          .      .

----------


## RK4FB

all K-3 owners

,    ARRL, QST   ,       K-3     400 ,  -   ,      .   -    K-3       .  :Smile:  
          ,   ,        ,      ...

----------


## RK4FB

*******
    ,   -  .   -   ,        ,         .

----------


## ve3kf

,       :Laughing:  
          ?      :  :

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       
>           ?


    -   . 

   -3    ,         ,     ,              http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ighlight=rz4hk

----------


## RV9UP

> RV9UP
> 
> ,  3    ,   "3         ".
> 
> 
>    ? ?   .
> ...
>  ,     :wink:    (FT-100, IC-701)  ,             :wink:


     ,       .      FT-950, FT-2000   IC-756PRO2/3/.   .
   7XXX  Icom   -  (    7).
 IC-701   .        30- .

73
UP

----------


## RK4FB

> .  , , ?
>   ,     ,    -  .


    -  -?         .      -  ,       .                ?        ?    ,   -     -?     .

----------


## RK4FB

> [
>        " "-    
>          ?


 -         -3    ,         -   .

  , FT-2000  FT-950      3~5   K-3,    950    .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,           ?        - .


   ,      .    -     ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  .    20-    . ...
>     ,  IC-765   .  ARRL    BDR ,   3.


,   -      :Very Happy:  ,          -       ,        5-10    .       ARRL (    )   ,        .

----------


## LZ1VB

*RK4FB*
    ,    ,       .   G4FON ,           -90 dBm.        ARRL  NC0B -      ,    .

----------


## Serg

...      "  "?

----------


## RK4FB

> -     3?    ?   .  .       ,  3...6    .


      ,    e   -3          IC/TS/FT   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 250    ... ,   ,  .


   . 250     ,    S&P       .




> -     3?


        VE3EJ  3,      775. -, 3  ,  ,       ,       .     1000, 756  .      what is what.

----------


## BWW

> ,  .    20-    .    5 .  ,    (     80  . 5 ) IC-765  IC-781       ,  Orion       .   IC-720   . :-) 3    .      .          .
>     ,  IC-765   .  ARRL    BDR ,   3.
> 
> 73
> UP


  ,      ,   .   .
  5  , ,        ,   SSB 2.1 3   .   ,    "   "-    ,   .
IC-765        ,         .
"    3?"-    ,        ,
   ,           .
to RK4FB
 ....

----------


## BWW

,  , 
  ,        ,     QRM .....   :
http://bookz.ru/authors/bezrukov-a/b...-bezrua01.html

----------


## BWW

C,       ,      ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> C,       ,      ,  .


      ,  4-102,     .

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
> C,       ,      ,  .
> 
> 
>       ,  4-102,     .


HP-8935 , HP-8920A -  ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,    -        ?          IC-756PROiii  -3      PREAMP=ON ?


         .     ARRL  Sherweng.   ,   PROIII   2 dB   :Very Happy: .      .

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
> HP-8935 , HP-8920A -  ?
> 
> 
>   
> HP 8935 CDMA Cellular / PCS, Base Station -      ?
> *    HP-8920A*


    8935  8920,     DMA  .

----------


## sgk

> BWW
> 
> HP-8935 , HP-8920A -  ?
> 
> 
>   
> HP 8935 CDMA Cellular / PCS, Base Station -      ?
> *    HP-8920A*


,                     .
http://www.testequipmentconnection.c...ilent_8935.PDF
http://www.home.agilent.com/upload/c...8921-90022.pdf
         40-60 
  Agilent E2423B, 4-176  .
 sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

*******
      -  ,   . 

     ,    FT-1000,    IC-7800,     -3.        -  . 

   ,   ARRL -     -3           ,        ,   -3

----------


## BWW

to RK4FB
  ,        http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-8935-Service-...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## RK4FB

*******
        -      - -,    .     3$    . 

       ,          ,   ARRL.     .                 " "     -       .

----------


## BWW

RK4FB
 ,    ( ).....

----------


## RK4FB

*BWW*
,        1-30 ...
    ,         40  ... ,    ,       ?       2-5-20    :wink:

----------


## BWW

> *BWW*
> ,        1-30 ...
>     ,         40  ... ,    ,       ?       2-5-20    :wink:


  ,    ,    .
     ,   ......

----------


## LZ1VB

> .  QST  -3   DR IMD3      5  2 ,        -3 .  ?


     ,       :Very Happy: .     PROIII,     IC-7700.     5  2 Hz   . .        .



> 2  4     1,6         0,16*1,6=0,256 ...


,     - 2  (129/131)    3  (136/139)  .     .   10    -     .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,  ,        :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RK4FB
> 
>      K-3     400 ,
> ...


,    :Very Happy: .  400 Hz  130/137 dBm,  ,   500 Hz     1 dB,      129/136 dBm  :Very Happy: .

----------


## RW3FY

> RK4FB
> 
>      K-3     400 ,
> 
> 
> *lz1vb*,         .


,   400  500 ---   1   0,66   .

 ,  ,         ---

  down-conversion **  ** ** ,   up-conversion,    **  ---  ** ---           up  down conversion        down-conversion ---          (     ---  ,        )        .

     -3,       IMHO    (         :Smile:  ) ---             ,       :Smile:  . ,   -3      5...10  ,       ---    70,  120   :Smile:  . 

        ---  , ,   SDR-1000  Flex-5000 ---   ---    ,    ,    ,        QST    . ,      ,            ---   ,           ,         .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -3      5...10  ,       ---    70,  120   .


 Elecraft      . .   4,  5  ..                . ,      5-10  ,  RK4FB  ,     20   ?   :Laughing:  
       .             /.  .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,      ,   . ...
> 
> to RK4FB
>  ....


    .      .       .
             .  ,                - .
 " "    -    3          3?
  .     . 
 :Crazy:  

73
UP

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  ,   ?

----------


## ve3kf

,       Icom,  765.      VE3NE   ,     ,      ,    ,   VE3NE     ..    QTH.    765(   )      1-1,5   VE3NE    .    756    .

----------


## RV9UP

> VE3NE   ,     ,      .    765(   )      1-1,5   VE3NE....
>    756    .


   760PRO   765  ,       220(   )      ? 
  IC-756 c     IC-765?
  756.  DSP   .    .    756  ,    .      .
 .   .   .
        .   5  30    5- .  IV    .  ,    LP    ,   .
  ,   500        -       .
      -         ..
        .   .


73
UP

----------


## R9LZ

> ...     .


    ..      ,  .
     -  .      RK9LWA. 3  ,         ,     ..
 ,   -      :Smile:

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...            ,       . ,   -3      5...10  ,       ---    70,  120   .


  ,     ""  .       ,      .     - .        -   e PT8000.       ,      .

  -.        ,   "   -      2        3 ".  120   ,  ,  70   .

----------


## RK4FB

* RW3FY* !     :Very Happy:              ,     


> ,      ,  , ,          3 .


           ,   : 



> ,         ,                -  " ".     ,   .      3,        - " "


     ,      - UR5LAM  :



> -        ,     .   3      , (   FlexRadio),     -    ,,,  ,  ,       3.      . -      ,     ,     -        3,    ""  "" ,    "" .


     ,     ""     :Very Happy:  

      .              :




> -      ,         .   -     .          ,    ,    Very Happy         .      -         ARRL        .


           -3        .             .      .      ,       .

----------


## RK4FB

*ES4RZ*
- , ?

----------


## ew4dx

> ,                    -  .


,        -   K3.  :Smile:         ?            .   - ,      ,     ,    ?  :Laughing:             ?    ...     ,   .

----------


## R9LZ

> -      - -,


,     .
.

----------


## ve3kf

> IC-756 c     IC-765? 
>   756.  DSP   .    .


 756 -     765 -  .     .            765. ,    756  765.     VE3NE ,    SO2R   . 
 ,     5-30 .     ..      SO2R.       .     - forget it.   30        ,  Inv.V   .    5    .       .

----------


## ve3kf

> .   80  160.      -20.     100 .


 ,    1,8  3,5  .        3,5     -10   .     ,        . 
   20  40      .    ,    ,,,,?
 100         ,            .   VA3YDX   2   FT1000.  :wink:    .
 Inv/ V    .         SO2R.      3,5    1,8.    ,    ,      3,5   5BTV.      :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   ?


  .     -    -  . :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   -      765  756.        .


     756  765.       BDR.  756  130    765  151,5   :Exclamation:   .(   )   765  FT1000D 143   FT-1000MP 142 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  Drake 4C line,  ,    3.


     . 3 - ,    .      .   Elecraft   ,        . :wink:

----------


## RV9UP

> 756  765.       BDR.  756  130    765  151,5    .(   )   765  FT1000D 143   FT-1000MP 142 .


   .  765-     250Hz.      IC-761  ARRL  BDR=-131.   .   IMD  .
        150   .
    .
    765  756 -  - .  .  756       uPC1658G            / .  765-    .

73
UP

----------


## ve3kf

765 BDR(100kHz)  143    :Smile:  
   ,     .
  -     .   -     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ""  .


 ,     .  ,  -    /.       ,       ,     .

----------


## UN7GM

> ,       ,     .


          .     .     ,       .   -     ,    ,     . ,  , ?  ,     R4C  ,    ,    . ,      .         .
,   ,      .       ,   .     .

----------


## sgk

> !!!!
>   ,     , IMD 2  3  .
>      ,        .
>     .
>   ,  .
>       ....


*To un7lg.*

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=480
          2  .
 sgk.

----------


## UN7GM

> W8JI     R4C.     www.w8ji.com.


  .     ,    W8JI.    Ham Radio  ,            .  ,      . ,   , W8JI     ,       .       ,    .  ,        ,       .

----------


## RW3FY

> ,          ,   100    . ,    200 .       8-9 i.  1500 .   .      3       14  ( -90 )  ,   ?    1500   200       300     98 .          100 . ..      .    =100        =120   .  ,   -?


     "1".   SSB .   .  "2" ---    ,    .       QST    ,         ---       (    :Smile:  ).  ,    "1". , ,  5  ,   5    ""  .     ? -120 ? -100 ? -80 ??? ,  -70 .   , -100       100...200   ---   .    -120... , ,    ,       . 

  ---   ,     ,      ,    ,  -70   ,    5      .    ,        -70, -100  -120      --- ,    -70,      .       ---     -70,  - -90...-100  ---    , -    .     :Smile:  .

   SSB.  CW.    "-3_CW", "IC-7700_CW", "FT-2000_CW".   CW   ,           10 (      ---    ,   ,  10 ).   ?              ,    ,   2...5   -80...-90 .           10 ,      50...250 ---             7...14   ---             73...83  --- ,  ,        .    -   , ,       -90...-100  --- ,  ,   -     CW ,   ,   10-...

            100  120      ---   ,  ,       ,    ,        .              80  ---       . 

      ---                 90...100 . , ,   40-, " "      
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=11080
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=11117
---            65...75 ---    " "    UW3DI --- ,        ,      ,      ...




> ,  3     ,       , , .


        "-  DSP".    ,          --- -    ,   ,  ---   .

----------


## RW3FY

> ..      ,  .
>      -  .      RK9LWA. 3  ,         ,     ..
>  ,   -


   ,  , !      !




> ,     ""  .       ,      .     - .        -   e PT8000.


  -8000  ---           ---     "-"    ---     .   .   ---  -,    50...60       ,      25...100   ---    3$  ,       --- "   hi-end"  "  hi-end"  :Smile:  .  70    ---  -   low-end...




> ,      .


  50000 /.   -      5000.  ---  " ".  5000    1000         ,       ---   100.       2...2,5$,    ---   100    10.         " ",      ,           10...20 .   ,            ...      ---      18 ,           ---   ,       ...    " "          .      ,    ---      ,   ,      ---         ... 




> -.        ,   "   -      2        3 ".  120   ,  ,  70   .


       S9+40,      ,    S5.       hi-end ? IMHO .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  -70   ,    5      .


         ,     UW3DI ?  :Smile:   95     ,     1  ? BDR  IMD3?
          765    5    2    VE3NE       .  ,      -130 ,        .   756      :Sad:          BDR.

----------


## ve3kf

.  ,         .
 ,    756  765   SO2R.         - ,, ,,
   . 
73!

----------


## ve3kf

7800  ,      .    ,        3           ,      :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  down-conversion         DX ,        .


    .    3  ,      ,   .     ,             .   Elecraft

----------


## R0SBD

,            .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,            .


,        .   ,     ,   3.

----------


## LZ1VB

> 50000 /.   -      5000.  ---  " ".  5000    1000         ,       ---   100.       2...2,5$,    ---   100    10.         " ",      ,           10...20 .   ,            ...      ---      18 ,           ---   ,       ...


    ,      .   .        .       /.    ,   ,     3        :Very Happy: .      ?

----------


## ES4RZ

:
         ?
..  ?
   3  -3, 2000 ...?!

----------


## RK4FB

> .


   SO1R -   ,  SO2R -        ,   MO1T         MOMT      .             .        .

----------


## sgk

> ....          =100    2   5 .        ?


 
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=25470
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=25755
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=25531
   1,7   1 .
   Flex-5000    31 ,     2-       .
 sgk.

----------


## sgk

*To RK4FB.*
              " ",     .   :Very Happy:  
              ,  .
 sgk.

----------


## Serg

SO2R,  ,     ,      ,     -   , , .    SO2R ...

  ,       - "      SO2R   "        RX,     " "    ...     ... ,       ,         ?     .  ,      ...

----------


## rn6a

3   -      , ,   40  80 ssb              Cq WPX SSB  40   yaesu 1000mp mark5-  
  3       
 CW  yaesu   3  ,      -200   ! NR@NB   -   ,      rtty -  CQWW RTTY         
     ""  3-
   ?
      -    
   ft1000mpmk5 - " "  ,  , -         ? 
FT2000 -  TX ssb - ??? 
ic756pro3 -   (   ?!    -,,,) 
  ?
    ic7800@ic7700 -    ""  3
   -      !
73

----------


## RK4FB

*ra6db*


> FT2000 -  TX ssb - ???
> ic756pro3 -   (   ?!    -,,,)


  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To RW3FY

  !    -          !  ,      ,        ,     2  ""    3600      -  100 db       .    ,          ,         ,  ,         . 

      ,  -     ! - ""        .         ,             ,     -   ,    !       ""  ,         ,      .  ,     ,    ""  "Made in ..." ,         ,    .

----------


## RK1AT

> -


,    ?   7800    .

----------


## RK4FB

* RW3FY*



> ,     .             .          ""   , ,      ,  (   )   " "   , , -775, 781, 765    .


     ,         ,     ,     15-18  ,   -        70-80     IC/FT/TS    2-5 .

----------


## sgk

3  PCM1804   ,  .
 sgk.

----------


## ES4RZ

> 7800


     .
  . ..  775  ,    3,  7800  7700      (   ).

----------


## RW3FY

> * RW3FY*
>   ...          - ,     ,      ,   ,        . ,  -3   500   -      ,    ,  100     20   .          ,


,     .   ,  ,   ,    ,  **     ,   **      (       ** ,   ,    ).        , **     ,   ,     , **     .                    ,      -  . 

    -3 --- ,    -3  500,   DSP --- 50 .       , , 100...200,           .       10,       .        ,        ,   ()       ---  ,            MDS ( -    ).              ---    "   - (            ),     - (,              ) ---   , ,   ,    ,    --- ,        -3          200,       1...2,5 ,   ---  1   ,  ,  6 .

        .        100/50/20/5/2     ,       ---   200 (     ).      ,       ,      ( IMD          -,    ,    ,       --- ..        ,      ).

----------


## RW3FY

> * RW3FY*
>   ,      ?    200       -90 dBc?


  . -, ,         ---   -90 dBc,    -60 ( ,      ---   -7800   RW3FY  :Smile:  ),      -50  -30 dBc.  - ---       ---            ---   (  In-Band IMD)       FFT,     ,     (..        ---   ,       ) ---          ,    ,       --- .  , ,                  S9, S9+20, S9+40, S9+60,         .

,             14,318,             --- ,      -      :Smile:

----------


## sgk

> ...
> ,  ,  .


To RK4FB.
        455 .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=21879
      -3    .   :Very Happy:  
 sgk.

----------


## RW3FY

> *sgk*
>  -                ,     ?


,     .      ---         -    .        .   ,  *sgk*  .    --- ,  -      .     ,       ---   .

       ,         S-2000      :
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=23709
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=24253

  --- http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=23723 ---      (      ),  ,      S9+40.         ,    (       :Smile:  ).

----------


## R9LZ

,     ..
   ...

----------


## RK4FB

**
      -   ,   -    .    ""     "  "  -     -    ,      -   .  :Very Happy:

----------

?

----------


## R9LZ

> RW3FY         3   .


    ,       .
  ,   ,  "".           ,     ,   .
 UR0MC :
",      50     N8S- -3     .      .  2     -     ."
 3      .         9   +20-30,    ""       S3-5; 
       +50 (CW)   ,   ,   -3  ""        -     .



> 3  : 
> 1.     -    -76 .     ,      . 
> 2.  24, c  SNR 112 .         YIK   AKM5394A   CS c   123.      3 ,    15,      12  (..    1,  3      ).   ,     -  . 
> 3.         .        ?


      ,   ..
   ,          ,    .    . 
    :
 ( CW)  ZD8    S-0.  -3               ,  3       QSO
 SSB       -   .    .   ,     S-5  S-9+20,    .
    3,    ,  ,   ,     .
-     UN9GC,         .    ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

*******



> ,    .


     ,      -    .  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

> - ?      . 
>   ,   ,   ,    -3 
> ,   -3.   ,      ,      ,      .


 ,             .    ,       -          :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

-3:
  , , ,  ?
  -        " " (     ).

----------


## RK4FB

*UU6JJ*
,     ,     ,             .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,             .    ,       -


 -    :Laughing:           ,              .  ,     ,     ,   .         , ,         3         .     ,     ,   ..   :Laughing:  
 .   ,         -   . 3    ,     4 ,     .
 ,         ,   3.   ,   . :wink:

----------


## Llll

> ,      -      .


     ,       ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Llll*
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=1320

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
 :Very Happy:   ,  ! "     "        :Very Happy:

----------


## ut7uv

UU5JZ,     W6 land.
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

OK!
      .      7800       3.
73! UT7UV

----------


## R6KA

[quote="sgk"]


> 3             .
>  sgk.


 !

----------


## ut7uv

to UR5LAM:
, !     8-   2,8   400 .
73!

----------


## Peter Pychtin

DF9IC

----------


## RK4FB

*******
....      , !    ,  - ,  ,      .  :Very Happy:  

,   ,      .    - RW3FY   -    http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=1275
        -   http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29452

      ""      "  -"      ,  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29692,     .

       ,      ,    .

                -3?     ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Peter Pychtin*
!       ARRL...     2,5   ,        -   ,  ""  3,    5 .    ,   ?

----------


## RK4FB

**
     -   .     -  .   :Very Happy:       -3      ****** -       PL-259.   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

> **
>      -   .     -  .        -3      ****** -       PL-259.


,       .    160.  . -7800.  .      - -  :-)
     3 .          (160) .
    ,    ,  ,   -  ,      ,          :-)        "" .      .

----------

E1800/3, 
IC7700, K3, IC756PRO3, 775DSP  FT1000MP   FA10/08.
      djvu,     ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       .


   ,          -   ,       .   ,     ,   ,   ""  -   ,         , .

----------


## RK4FB

**



> ,      ,      ,   ,   ,  3,       ?
>         ,        .
>    20-,    3      -  .


,  ,        ?   "  -3"        ,   . 

        ,      ,        -3      ?

          -3.   .         ,   ?

----------

,  .

----------


## RK4FB

Elecraft K-3    10 2008.

----------


## Valek

to RA9LZ
-        ,        .
   20-,    3      -  .-
,   -   -3,       ,    .      , ,       .  -3    .   UR5LAM?

----------


## RK4FB

> .


           ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> - .   .


         ,     "/ -3?




> :
> " ,   ,       ".


   ,      .




> .         ,  ,          , ,   .
> ,          ,   , ,  .


 , ,   ,             -3 " ".




> ,     ,    .

----------


## ur5mid

RA3BA
           .         .

----------


## RV3GM

,   .      - ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/
  .              3.   ""  "Always load DSP data tables".

----------


## RK1AT

> ,    ?         ,  -  .   - .       "",       ,   ,   ,   "" - ,     .      ,    ? .


 ,    ,        ,    ,     ,             ,     


> -3      ****** -       PL-259.

----------


## RK4FB

!



> ,    3,   .  (    RK4FB     .   ,  ( LZ1VB,     UR5LAM)   
>      . ...
>  RW3FY         3   .                 UR5LAM


       ,  . ,         ""     ,      ,        . 
     -   ""  .   : ,       ARRL,   ,       -   !       -     .     ARRL           ,      .         ,        .
            -3         -      ,      .        ""   ,                .        ,          ,      .      -3        IC-756PROiii/FT2000/FT950.
    ""    - UR5LAM.       "" ,     "" ,     -     -  ,     ,             ,     .     -3             ,  -3 --- ,    .   ,           -3             -3    ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

**
,  ,   ,      ,     ,             ,        ,            . 

      ,                           ,    .    "     -   -  ",  "     -   ".    ""        . 

      ""   ,     ...        -3        ,      HUAWEI-3COM, Siemens    ???     500...

----------


## RU3GA

> -   .     ,   : 3     ,    ,      -  , , ...
>         UR5LAM.   -   3...
> , !
>  .


   3  "׸ "   :Smile: 
    .
 ,      :Smile:

----------

> ""   ,     ...        -3        ,      HUAWEI-3COM, Siemens    ???     500...


,       ,   ...
      "",       - ?
     ...

----------


## RK4FB

**
,          "" -    -      ,     ,   ,   ,   . 

      -   ,   ,    ,       - ,   ,         ,      "-" ,        ,           "  -  ".

   -        -3       ,     , ,     -3,    ,        .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,   ARRL  QST -     400  500   2,4


,   3,   2,4  :Very Happy: .    400  500   2,4 ,      ?       :Very Happy: .      200   :Very Happy: .       500 .  ,     ?  :Very Happy:  
     ,   ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
    -  : http://forum.cqham.ru/files/st002_757.jpg
**
,        -  ,     ,    2,5   ,   . ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

**
-, ,  ?   !        -3?   ?      ?              ?   -  ,    .  

              -3.        .   ""          .

PS 
-----------------
  ,         ,    :




> *   ,       -     /  ,    3  *


    ,   ,   -3  "" .    ,     ,        .

----------

> 


,  ,      !
  ,  Elecraft     -  ,   ,   .   .,  3          .
       "  ",         ? 
  , Elecraft"   ,      ,  -  .       -   -    ,        ,    . 
 , ,   ,  ""   3  ,   ""  .
,      .
,        "".
73!

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
       ?    ,          ,             .      ?    ,  ,   -3     ?   ,   ,     -              QST,            .       ,           -    ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
  ,        .      .      ,     -  ,       2,5    ?

----------

> ..     2000


  .       2   
73!

----------


## LZ1VB

,       .   , : 
  QST: http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3%20QST%...%20rev%201.pdf 
 : http://www.sherweng.com/table 
     ARRL:

----------


## LZ1VB

.   -  .

----------


## RK4FB

*un7lg*
     -     ,      ,              , *  -3 ,         .          .*

   -    ,         2,5 ,          -      -3      :Very Happy: 

   -     -3,   25   :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

,    .
   .

----------


## RA3BA

"",            . ,      , , ,       . , ,  ,    , , ,   - ,       . ,    ?   ?     ""   ,    ""?  ,           W-N-K-A,        ?             . ,   ,    ? , ,  , ,  ,  ,  ,          ?      -    ,       ,    ,          ? ,  ,        (!!!)   ,                      .   ,    ,     ,      . , ,           -  ,  ,  .    ,         , -, ,  ,    ,     ..

----------


## sgk

,       3     .
   3      

http://skydan.in.ua/T03DSP/
      3,      .
 sgk

----------


## R9LZ

> 


!
 .

----------


## RA3BA

*RV3GM*
, ,            .     ?     (     )?     ,        !

----------

> 7800-3.


,       .
          .     ,   .
, ,      -.  UR5LAM,   ,     ,  ,

----------

> ,      .  ,           -        ?


,         -,   ,

----------

> ,          Sony Sound Forge 9 -     .


    . ,   3.  3,   -!    ,

----------


## ES4RZ

> 7800-3.
> _________________


  UR0MC, UT7UV.

----------


## ur5mid

RK4FB
   .    ,         .               SSB       1 .     S9....9+50 (      9     40,20).         .
 CW     50 (PROIII)    ""   Notch    .
     SSB   "".   ,         40,     (   -2QUAD full size and 78B,   S9+5).    K3      PROII  PROIII.
     .
 K3    
1.NB
2.
3.  
 PROIII
1.     NR
   .......

----------


## RV3GM

> *RV3GM*
> ...            ...


    :   3   D:\K3,        .   3.   "Firmware"   "Browse..."       .    ,    "Firmware versions available"     MCU, DSP, FPF    ""  .    ""   ""  "Always load DSP tables".   "Send checked items to K3"       .      "Configuration"   "Edit Crystal Filters"     .    ,        . , ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

*uw8m*
  ,           -,    -   -3,       "   ".  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

**
,     "   "   ,   ,   ,   ,    .  ""     -.   ,   .  --    .  :Laughing: 

             UR6EJ ?        .

----------


## , ex UR5ZMR

?  :Crazy:  .

 ,    .     ... :wink:

----------


## Llll

> . ,  , 03.10.08  11:00            14 149.00  14 151.00     100       3 .  20   ?   -   3 .


 - ,         .   :Smile:  
         ,  RK4FB               .      ,      ..             .   :Crazy:

----------


## sgk

> ...             .      ,      ..             .


To LIII.
     ?  8O 
     ,     ,   SACD.
            ,      20  (  )   .  :Very Happy: 
  sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

*Llll*
*sgk*
, !       .     ""?     - "" -   UR0ID.      Mesurements Network!        !     !  :wink:

----------


## R9LZ

> .


 !       WW -     ...  :Super:

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
      UR0MC     .

----------


## UR0MC

> *sgk*
>       UR0MC     .


 ,    ,      .      .

----------


## UR0MC

3.  .         .   RQ-84   ...

----------


## RK4FB

*Llll*
 :Very Happy:  
*UR0MC*
, ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

*Llll*
 ,   .      , ,                   200    .          .     5-100-1000 ,           .    Mesurements Network.   ,       ,  ,  ARRL   . ,  UR0ID,                    ?

----------


## Llll

> *To LIII.*
>      7175 ,          3    ""      200.
>  sgk.


   ,       ,      .       ,     . 





> ,  UR0ID,                    ?


      ,       .   :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*Llll*
      , -   :Very Happy:    ,        ,       ,                ()       ,           RW3FY   UA1ARN -    .

----------


## R9LZ

> UR0MC     .


 ?     20-,   3-5 ,  US5IQ (   -    )   +60 (  )   ...
      ,    9,  +20,        ,     ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

**
      ,      ,   .
        .        ,       true ESSB 3kHz

----------


## sgk

> ,           ,   ?    .


*To UR5LAM.* 
 ""  Flex-5000   
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=285 
      . 
                "",  .      
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=150
 sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
*  ,     - "".*  :Very Happy:           -3,   ,      ""   "           ,   -3,     .         -   -          .     -      ,   ,         .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 100     10-20 ,  ""


  ,        .
        ,       .
               IMD   /



> Crazy


     -     .

----------


## UR0MC

3  .     160- K9FD/KH6   :Crazy:  
   80-.   US5IQ       IC-7700  .      10-     US5IQ.           .         ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

> 3  .        ,   .


,         IC-756PRO3 vs FT-2000 - "  " ,     -    .  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
  -,      ,          ...
   eHam -      :Very Happy:  
http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/6673

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*   ,     ?

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
        ,           - 
 Behringer Xenix 802/  M-Audio FW Solo 24bit 96kHz
         20  24    .

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
    -,   7800    :Very Happy:      3 ?  -2000    !

----------


## Llll

> *sgk*
>     -,   7800        3 ?  -2000    !


,       :Smile:  .         ,     .            ,       :Smile:       .  
      UR0MC     -    :  :  . 

*,              ?*  :wink:

----------


## sgk

> -     -       ,            ,        .


*To  RW3FY.*
     , *LIII* (   )       3.
*LIII*             ,   
Flex-5000.
 sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

* RW3FY*
,       -3    4  (  ARRL) *    3    4           12 .*

----------


## Llll

> ( )     -,        ,       ---   -       .


     ,          . 




> *Llll*
> +1


 ,      .   :Very Happy: 
    ,   -         :Rolling Eyes:  ,         :Smile:  .

----------


## RW3FY

> * RW3FY*
> ,       -3    4  (  ARRL) *    3    4           12 .*


,     .            4  (,   ) *     12* , ..        *  8*.

,  ,      ---       ,   --- " ".         .   , ,     ,           --- ,  ,  ,   . 

 , ,  ,      10- (..            ),       >20...100  --- ,         ---      " " ---    ...

----------

> ...     ...


  :   "  "?

----------


## RW3FY

> , !  ,  / ,     ???        ?     IIP3            , ,     -    .


     ,      ,      (        ).     ,             (  ) ---      . 

     (   ""       ),     (  "" ).




> :   "  "?


,    http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29536       ,   .  ""    ,      .    ""  ---   ,          .

----------

* RW3FY*
, .
 ,    . splatter  - , , .

----------


## RK4FB

Receiver Parameters for Contesters http://www.arrl.org/ncj/2008/03/feature.pdf,            ,         100-105  .            .
  - Peter E. Chadwick, G3RZP
Senior Member, IEEE
peter.chadwick@ieee.  org

----------


## UR0MC

> RW3FY
> 
>  ( )     -,        ,       ---   -       .
> 
> 
>      ,          . 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ,     ,      :-)   ,   : .8 050 347 66 53.     , -    - .

----------


## sgk

> ... ,     ,      :-)   ,   : .8 050 347 66 53.     , -    - .


*To LIII.*
    .  :Very Happy: 
      1     2,8        ,   .
    14015      "" ,    ""  ,   1     14016 ,       1  .       ,  .
 sgk.

----------


## UR5LAM

,     "" .
       .   :Very Happy:     100  .

----------


## UR0MC

> Receiver Parameters for Contesters http://www.arrl.org/ncj/2008/03/feature.pdf,            ,         100-105  .            .
>   - Peter E. Chadwick, G3RZP
> Senior Member, IEEE
> peter.chadwick@ieee.  org


 ,       .       .  ,  QRP   :-)
        1000 MARK-V  FT-2000D.    3      7800.

----------


## RK4FB

> ,            ?        ?


                DIN5   1 -  2  5 Audio (Line out).      .   -3    -  .

----------


## RK4FB

*******
   ,        .      ,       .       -   .     .    -,      ,   RW3FY,   .

----------


## RK4FB

*RZ3CC*
 ,  !          ,       ,       .    775-,   ,    3 .         :Very Happy:    ! 73 es GL . .

----------


## RK4FB

** 
        UR0MC      ...

----------

> ,   ""     -


   SSB.  CW, CW - ?..

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  -  .  ARRL .    .       ,    ,   ,     .    ,    /   .

----------


## WladN

,   pile-up ,    .  ,       .
 , -     59+10,  .
      , DSP    ,   ,TS2000. 250    .
  ,     ,     .          ,    
  ,-  .

 ,   -     .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ,


   .



> 


   !      -    8-   LM4562MA,  - TDA1308T c .  2.   - AD620 + 74HC4053 ( ) -       -- .

----------


## WladN

RK4FB,,    ,     ,      .
  ,    -.         HI..
  .       ,   ,   ,  .
  ,       ,   .
  ,   -,         ..
    . .
   ,   .
   !

----------


## RK4FB

*WladN*
,                   ,  ,          ,    ,        .

     20        ,        100  ,   ""   .

    -     ,     10-15 .    -   "", "", ""       -      . 

     -  ,        ,             .        ,     UR0MC     K-3.

----------


## RK4FB

,       :Very Happy:  

     -3      :

1)  
2)  -3  QST (ARRL)
3)     G4AON
4)       (   ARRL)
5)        . /  /
6)        -3   2,4     [3]
7)      ( )   100   RW3FY
8)       Elecraft K-3    10 2008. (   )

----------


## ur5mid

> !   ! ,       ,     -      
>   .
>     .   2  W 
> . 3      .  -
>    .    3  W  
> 2, .  2       , 
>  .
>    - .


   ,   3  .        .   250, 400, 2.1 , 2.8, 6.0  DSP

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,   pile-up ,    .  ,       .
>  , -     59+10,  .
>       , DSP    ,   ,TS2000. 250    .
>   ,     ,     .          ,    
>   ,-  .
> 
>  ,   -     .


 !        ,        !         .         SINAD     ! B mode CW    !    "" , ..      .     ,    ,   .. -       ,     ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

> 62     5 .


     ,      ,   . 62 ,  ?   ?   ?  .    ,    .   :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    ,   .. -       ,     ,     .


  !     ""  .  , ,        ,  775-   , -3 ,   -3 ? 7800 - ?

----------


## RK4FB

,          

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=253255#253255

----------


## Llll

> 14015  14016 ,   8215     "".
> .


,      68   .            200.             .  
    14015,  7175       .    ,         .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    ,         .    . , ,, ,, . 13-14.      62      3     .


,  ?  -.

----------


## Llll

> 200      ,   ARRL -        extend report,       QST. .


  ,         :  :    ,   ARRL          :Smile:

----------


## Gene

> -      , !  [/b]


  .              27 .     , -.    ,    --    , ..       (  )     3 . ,    .   ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ?


  ,,,,   :Laughing:    .

----------


## RK4FB

> .              27 . ...


, !   -    ,       -         ( ).   -       .         : 
Behringer Xenix 802
M-Audio FW Solo
M-Audio Studiphil AV40

----------


## Llll

200,      ,          40  20 .    .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,,,, ..  rk4fb
>  -    ,  300 .    62 ,     .    3  ,  .


 ,      ,         ,               ,       .  :Laughing:  

     ,     RW3FY      .   :Very Happy:  

      -    ,               ?               .      -            .  :Very Happy:

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,   -3          ,          .


,    :Very Happy: .      IMD     3,      ?    3    -  ,    ,     :Very Happy: .
       (),   .      ,   .   15 ,     .       100  ,     .      100  ?  
  -    -  ,   ,      .

----------


## rn6a

> *****
> 
>      ,,,, ..  rk4fb
>  -    ,  300 .    62 ,     .    3  ,  .
> 
> 
>  ,      ,         ,  .


!  :Crazy:  

  ,  :
ra6db cqwwcw ft1000mpmk5 (  )pa-1kw 14.03mhz 4el mono band  40     13z -   eu&na !
!  400    rw6atj    cw  
      JA  YB        :       ic756pro2  2*11   mosley pro76 -   -  "   "
      ?
     - !(  " "   )
 ?  5       - !
 2       , -  !              -  :Evil or Very Mad:  -!     3
    ?

----------


## R9LZ

***** RK4FB
     ,     - ""  .
!

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  :
> ra6db 
> rw6atj
>  -  "   "
>       ?
> ...
>     ?


    -  ,      .  :Very Happy:    ?      QTH  ?  ******   -    ,      " ".

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...   ,        ,    ,    IMD3    2   " " ( -3)      IMD3    -   ?


,     ,   ,    IMD   3  .        3,    3    .  200   200 .  2  -   -  3      ,     - . 



> -    ,      -3        .


  :Very Happy: .     .          :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     ,   ,    IMD   3  .        3,    3    .  200   200 .  2  -   -  3      ,     - .


  IMD  ,     RW3FY, ,       ,       - .  ,   -      ,       ?       ,    ,        .   -3,  -3,    950    - ,  .




> 


    -   .

----------


## va2wdq

> -  ,      .    ?      QTH  ?  ******   -    ,      " ".


  !  ,     . ,     .   - ,     - .. .... ( ). 

  ! ,   ,     ,     .     10-15       "".    -  !

 ****** -         K3LR  W1MK     CQ WW  WPX,    .        .

73!

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
 - ...              -3    2  ?           3   :Very Happy:     . 

*                -100   -120  .          .*      RW3FY,  RZ3CC. 

     ,     ()     "".   ?    ?         ,     ,    .

----------


## va2wdq

> .    -           ?   .


   WRTC?!        ?!

 : 

1. VE3EJ - VE7ZO
2. N6MJ - N2ZL
3. K1DG - N2NT
4. UT4UZ (VE3DZ) - UT5UGR

   -  "". ,    .     .

----------


## RK4FB

*ra6db*
   -  ,    ,         ,     , 100  ,     ,         -     -   ,  -,           -  ,  ,  ,                 .   FER  FF  FD  FB -     ,    :Very Happy:  
  ,        ,  .       -  ?     ???   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...              -3    2  ?           3


,  ?  MDS  QST - 2  -       .  Funkamateur -    :Very Happy: 



> ...     RW3FY.


   RW3FY : "            100  120      ---   ,  ,       ,    ,        .              80  ---       "
   PROIII     5  -  77 ,  3 - 102  2   :Very Happy: .  ?  :Very Happy: 



> ,     ()     "".   ?    ?         ,     ,    .


 ""      3,  -   PROIII  :Very Happy: .   ,    .  IMD    .  -    . ( ).  -            -  " ".             :Very Happy: .
 ,      -  13     3!      :Very Happy: .

----------


## sgk

" "  ""    (  )      111         700-800 .  ""   .  -8,7 ,   4-158 -120 .      Flex-5000.
.



> SDR        4-158   3,0 .       4-158 /Preamp On/             .
>          /Preamp Off/                   . 
>       (  -8,7 ),        (    700-800 ).
>      ,     ,       . -        ,


http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=24905
 sgk.

----------


## RK4FB

> " "  ""


       -         -50   ?

----------


## RW3FY

> " "  ""    (  )      111         700-800 .


               --- ,       ---        .      ---               ,  "" ( ),   "" ( ). 

*To *****:*

  ,    ,        :




> *      , ,  ,             , ,   ,   .*


   100    *-100*   ,         (  2,5)  *-134 /*.   ** ,   ,     *2...5*.      ? 120 ,   ???      ,    ,        *-120*  *-154/*    - ?  :  :   :  :   :  :   :Crazy:

----------


## RW3FY

> ,     -150 -160 / :wink:


    ,    ...  **    5...10 ---  -150...-160 /   10  ,     ---   . **  --- -135/    10...20,  ---    .   --- ,  ,     ,  **.   ,    ---   ,   . 

    ,  **.    http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29536
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=29534
--- *   ,     10%       * ,     ,      .    100     ...

   SSB          ,   CW         10...20     ,             ---           >100 ,       .   IMHO        ,    - .

P.S.      ---     ,      .  ,     -       ,         ---    ,  --- .       4   ,   200    ---    ,        ,   . , ,          ---      .        ,     (   ),              .   ,  ---  .  ,   . 

P.P.S.   , ,    -3 ---       ?       ,        .

----------


## R9LZ

> 


.

----------


## UN7GM

> ?       ,        .


,     ,        ,   :-) , ARRL    ,   .    Icom       ,     .

----------


## LZ1VB

. ,  ,   .  QSO    ,    . ,      . ,     IMD    .

----------


## RK4FB

> *To *****:*
>   ,    ,        :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *      , ,  ,             , ,   ,   .*


 ,     ,  ,        -   ,    .     ,    =174       ,      -50  .     -  ,    -       ,   .        - RZ3CC ,     :Exclamation:   :Laughing:  -         .   -       ,     1 ,  300.    ?  -                 ,     , ?

*To *****:*
,   ,     ,         ,      .     -       "" .

----------


## R9LZ

> 


  -  .


  .

.

----------


## R9LZ

> -   ?


    . :
3.3.10.       .      .

4.3.     ,   ,       . 

.

----------


## RK4FB

*RA9LZ*
     ?      ?      *****      ,     ,                   -  ?    ?

----------


## sgk

Flex-5000     .   3    .
        Flexa    105    .
 sgk.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,    . 
>     . 
> 3     ,     ,    .


 .   - .       .  -   ( )      .        :Laughing:  - . 
 3       .    -            ..

----------


## RK1AT

*****,

----------


## UA6AP

100 .        http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=253938

----------

